# Baker's Dozen: Six Letter Answers Only



## Art Rock

This little game is based on the Baker's Dozen series of games introduced by @Ingélou.

The idea is that we take turns posting theme subject (e.g. movies, composers, pop songs, games, etc), to which players can reply answers meeting that theme. Every answer for the current game should consist of exactly six letters, but they can be distributed over two or more words. Please do not google for answers - unless to confirm what you want to post. Do not post two or more answers in a row - wait until someone else has posted an answer. Please copy the theme title and previous answers from the preceding post and add your own.

Once we have 13 answers, the player posting the 13th can define the new theme and post the first title for that theme (please include the reminder as shown below).

I will be keeping a list of themes in this first post. Let's see whether we have sufficient people interested to play this. If not, so be it. 


Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar

======================================

List of themes:

Theme 1: Movie titles
Theme 2: Automobile models
Theme 3: Independent countries
Theme 4: Foods
Theme 5: Animals
Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles
Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena
Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers
Theme 9: World cities
Theme 10: Song titles
Theme 11: Words used to describe shades & colours
Theme 12: Rivers of the World
Theme 13: Composers
Theme 14: Fish and aquatic creatures
Theme 15: Birds
Theme 16: Bands/Artists
Theme 17: Tools/implements
Theme 18: Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music)
Theme 19: Actresses' surnames
Theme 20: Job titles
Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames
Theme 22. Conductors
Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees
Theme 24: Moods
Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries
Theme 26: Card Games
Theme 27: Football Players
Theme 28: Lead vocalists
Theme 29: Famous brands
Theme 30: Race Car Drivers
Theme 31: Famous painters/artists
Theme 32: Infamous Criminals
Theme 33: Tennis players
Theme 34: Things you might find in a school
Theme 35: Fabrics
Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead)
Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name)
Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays
Theme 39: Water Transport
Theme 40: Websites
Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom
Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument
Theme 43: European capital cities
Theme 44: American States or State Capitals
Theme 45: Beer
Theme 46: Wine
Theme 47: Surnames of Famous Sportswomen
Theme 48: TV Series
Theme 49: Nouns that start with "L"
Theme 50: Metal Bands
Theme 51: Chemical Elements
Theme 52: Solo artists
Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists
Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables
Theme 55: Things that are Yellow
Theme 56: Fictional characters with six-letter surnames
Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers
Theme 58: Six-letter words ending in -ly
Theme 59: Languages
Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q
Theme 61: London Tube Stops
Theme 62: Monuments from around the world
Theme 63: Words which contain the same vowel used three times
Theme 64: Country artists
Theme 65: Italian musical terms
Theme 66: Words with two (or more) meanings
Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers
Theme 68: Words beginning with Z
Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name
Theme 70: Islands
Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space
Theme 72: Words starting and ending with the same letter
Theme 73: Words which relate to the concept of time
Theme 74: Mountains (or hills)
Theme 75: Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word
Theme 76: Things you can wear
Theme 77: Anagram words
Theme 78: Words associated with dances and dancing
Theme 79: TC members
Theme 80: Things you might take or want on a camping trip
Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors
Theme 82: Singer-songwriters
Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in
Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word
Theme 85: Pianists


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman 
3) Ben Hur


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur 
4) Grease


----------



## Ravn

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur 
4) Grease 
5) Psycho


----------



## prlj

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur 
4) Grease 
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur 
4) Grease 
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun 
7) Scream


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur
4) Grease
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun
7) Scream 
8) Xanadu


----------



## Taggart

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur
4) Grease
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun
7) Scream 
8) Xanadu 
9) Zardoz


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur
4) Grease
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun
7) Scream
8) Xanadu
9) Zardoz 
10) Lolita


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur
4) Grease
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun
7) Scream
8) Xanadu
9) Zardoz 
10) Lolita
11) Aliens


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur
4) Grease
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun
7) Scream
8) Xanadu
9) Zardoz 
10) Lolita
11) Aliens 
12) Marnie


----------



## pianozach

Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Avatar
2) Batman
3) Ben Hur
4) Grease
5) Psycho
6) Top Gun
7) Scream
8) Xanadu
9) Zardoz
10) Lolita
11) Aliens
12) Marnie
13) Mad Max



Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Beetle


----------



## Taggart

Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Beetle 
2) Zodiac


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac 
3) Zephyr


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only.

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac 
3) Zephyr 
4) Taunus


----------



## Hogwash

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger


----------



## Chilham

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only. 

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra 
7) Scenic


----------



## Hogwash

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra
7) Scenic 
8) Spider


----------



## prlj

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra
7) Scenic 
8) Spider
9) Passat


----------



## Hogwash

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra
7) Scenic
8) Spider
9) Passat 
10) Diablo


----------



## Art Rock

*Please include the theme title when you copy/paste*. Current board:


*Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only. *

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra
7) Scenic
8) Spider
9) Passat 
10) Diablo


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only. *

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra
7) Scenic
8) Spider
9) Passat
10) Diablo
11) Celica


----------



## Hogwash

*Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only.*

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra
7) Scenic
8) Spider
9) Passat
10) Diablo
11) Celica 
12) Ghibli


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 2: Automobile models - reminder: six letter answers only.*

1) Beetle
2) Zodiac
3) Zephyr
4) Taunus
5) Ranger
6) Sierra
7) Scenic
8) Spider
9) Passat
10) Diablo
11) Celica 
12) Ghibli 
13) Rekord


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only. *

1. Guinea


----------



## MAS

Art Rock said:


> *Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only. *
> 
> 1. Guinea
> 2. Brazil


----------



## Chilham

*Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only. *

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only. *

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada 
4. Tuvalu


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only. 

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada 
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only.

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize 
6. Sweden


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only.

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize 
6. Sweden
7. Israel


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only.

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize 
6. Sweden
7. Israel
8. Norway


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize 
6. Sweden
7. Israel
8. Norway
9. Latvia


----------



## Barbebleu

Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only.

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize
6. Sweden
7. Israel
8. Norway
9. Latvia
10. France


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize
6. Sweden
7. Israel
8. Norway
9. Latvia
10. France
11. Cyprus


----------



## prlj

Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only.

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize
6. Sweden
7. Israel
8. Norway
9. Latvia
10. France
11. Cyprus
12. Turkey


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only.

1. Guinea
2. Brazil
3. Canada
4. Tuvalu
5. Belize
6. Sweden
7. Israel
8. Norway
9. Latvia
10. France
11. Cyprus
12. Turkey
13. Quatar 

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕 
2. Hotdog 🌭


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕 
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana


----------



## pianozach

*Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers*

1. Carrot 
2. Hotdog 
3. Banana
4. Peanut


----------



## Hogwash

*Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers*

1. Carrot 🥕 
2. Hotdog 🌭 
3. Banana 🍌 
4. Peanut 🥜 
5. Orange 🍊


----------



## Rogerx

*Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers*

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊 
6. Potato 🍴


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊 
6. Potato 🍴
7. Muffin


----------



## Art Rock

Hogwash said:


> Theme 3: Independent countries - reminder: six letter answers only.
> 
> 1. Guinea
> 2. Brazil
> 3. Canada
> 4. Tuvalu
> 5. Belize
> 6. Sweden
> 7. Israel
> 8. Norway
> 9. Latvia
> 10. France
> 11. Cyprus
> 12. Turkey
> 13. Quatar
> 
> Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers


Bzzzzt. It is spelled Qatar. Replacing it with Brunei.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊 
6. Potato 🍴
7. Muffin 
8. Tomato


----------



## pianozach

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊
6. Potato 🍴
7. Muffin
8. Tomato
9. Yogurt


----------



## Chilham

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊
6. Potato 🍴
7. Muffin
8. Tomato
9. Yogurt
10. Cheese 🧀


----------



## Ravn

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊
6. Potato 🍴
7. Muffin
8. Tomato
9. Yogurt
10. Cheese 
11. Burger


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊
6. Potato 🍴
7. Muffin
8. Tomato
9. Yogurt
10. Cheese 
11. Burger 
12. Durian


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 4: Foods - remember: six letter answers

1. Carrot 🥕
2. Hotdog 🌭
3. Banana 🍌
4. Peanut 🥜
5. Orange 🍊
6. Potato 🍴
7. Muffin
8. Tomato
9. Yogurt
10. Cheese
11. Burger
12. Durian 
13. Muesli


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat


----------



## Taggart

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat
2. Walrus


----------



## prlj

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine 
4. Donkey


----------



## Ravn

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine 
4. Donkey 
5. Monkey


----------



## starcat

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine
4. Donkey
5. Monkey
6. Iguana


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine
4. Donkey
5. Monkey
6. Iguana 
7. Jaguar


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine
4. Donkey
5. Monkey
6. Iguana
7. Jaguar
8. Aye-aye


----------



## Ravn

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine
4. Donkey
5. Monkey
6. Iguana
7. Jaguar
8. Aye-aye 
9. Cougar


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers 

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine
4. Donkey
5. Monkey
6. Iguana
7. Jaguar
8. Aye-aye 
9. Cougar 
10. Lizard


----------



## CnC Bartok

1. Wombat
2. Walrus
3. Canine
4. Donkey
5. Monkey
6. Iguana
7. Jaguar
8. Aye-aye
9. Cougar
10. Lizard 
11. Dik-dik


----------



## Art Rock

*Please include the theme title when you copy/paste*. ......


----------



## Hogwash

Art Rock said:


> Bzzzzt. It is spelled Qatar. Replacing it with Brunei.


Thanks Art! I might have had a cup’ah too many last night.


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat 
2. Walrus 
3. Canine 
4. Donkey 
5. Monkey 🙊 
6. Iguana 🦎 
7. Jaguar 🐆 
8. Aye-aye
9. Cougar 
10. Lizard 🦎 
11. Dik-dik
12. Beaver 🦫


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers

1. Wombat 
2. Walrus 
3. Canine 
4. Donkey 
5. Monkey 🙊 
6. Iguana 🦎 
7. Jaguar 🐆 
8. Aye-aye
9. Cougar 
10. Lizard 🦎 
11. Dik-dik
12. Beaver 🦫 
13. Turtle


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers 

1. Merlin (Kayak)


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers 

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)


----------



## prlj

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.) 
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Ingélou

prlj said:


> Theme 5: Animals - remember: six letter answers
> 
> 1. Wombat
> 2. Walrus
> 3. Canine


Canine just describes members of the dog family rather than being an actual animal.
Substitute Rabbit.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell) 
5. Call Me (Al Green)


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell) 
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)


----------



## prlj

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell) 
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)
7. Dookie (Green Day)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell)
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)
7. Dookie (Green Day)
8. Spirit (Depeche Mode)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell)
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)
7. Dookie (Green Day)
8. Spirit (Depeche Mode)
9. Spirit (Spirit)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell)
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)
7. Dookie (Green Day)
8. Spirit (Depeche Mode)
9. Spirit (Spirit)
10. Feline (The Stranglers)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell)
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)
7. Dookie (Green Day)
8. Spirit (Depeche Mode)
9. Spirit (Spirit)
10. Feline (The Stranglers) 
11. Meddle (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell)
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)
7. Dookie (Green Day)
8. Spirit (Depeche Mode)
9. Spirit (Spirit)
10. Feline (The Stranglers) 
11. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
12. Wilder (Teardrop Explodes)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers

1. Merlin (Kayak)
2. Odelay (Beck)
3. Murmur (R.E.M.)
4. Hejira (Joni Mitchell)
5. Call Me (Al Green)
6. Chorus (Erasure)
7. Dookie (Green Day)
8. Spirit (Depeche Mode)
9. Spirit (Spirit)
10. Feline (The Stranglers)
11. Meddle (Pink Floyd)
12. Wilder (Teardrop Explodes)
13. Echoes (Pink Floyd)


----------



## pianozach

*Theme 6: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 6: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2.Squall


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles (include band/artist for clarity) - remember: six letter answers
> 
> 13. Echoes (Pink Floyd)


Bzzzzzt. That's a song, not an album title. The Greatest Hits album released in 2001 was titled "Echoes: The Best of Pink Floyd ".

Replacing it with

13. Clouds by Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall 
3. Stormy


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall 
3. Stormy
4. Breeze


----------



## Highwayman

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze 
5. Wintry


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze 
5. Wintry
6. Floods


----------



## Ingélou

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze
5. Wintry
6. Floods 
7. Sultry


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze
5. Wintry
6. Floods 
7. Sultry
8. Sunny


----------



## Taggart

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze
5. Wintry
6. Floods 
7. Sultry
8. Sunny 
9. Cirrus


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze
5. Wintry
6. Floods 
7. Sultry
8. Sunny 
9. Cirrus
10. Haboob


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena - remember: six letter answers*

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze
5. Wintry
6. Floods 
7. Sultry
8. Sunny 
9. Cirrus 
10. Haboob 
11. El Niño


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze
5. Wintry
6. Floods 
7. Sultry
8. Sunny 
9. Cirrus 
10. Haboob 
11. El Niño
12. Dewbow


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oops. Deleted post.


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Cloudy
2. Squall
3. Stormy
4. Breeze
5. Wintry
6. Floods
7. Sultry
8. Sunny
9. Cirrus
10. Haboob
11. El Niño
12. Dewbow
13. Sleety


----------



## Chat Noir

I went cooking and then came back and posted another, but it's two in a row! So someone else start the new game. Sorry about that.


----------



## Ingélou

By the way, No. 8, 'Sunny' has only five letters! Substitute Nimbus. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte 
2. Joseph Conrad


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte 
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)


----------



## pianozach

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre
7. Marcel Proust


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre
7. Marcel Proust
8. Graham Greene


----------



## prlj

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre
7. Marcel Proust
8. Graham Greene
9. Neil Gaiman


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre
7. Marcel Proust
8. Graham Greene
9. Neil Gaiman
10. Julian Barnes


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre
7. Marcel Proust
8. Graham Greene
9. Neil Gaiman
10. Julian Barnes 
11. Tom Clancy


----------



## prlj

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre
7. Marcel Proust
8. Graham Greene
9. Neil Gaiman
10. Julian Barnes 
11. Tom Clancy
12. Dean Koontz


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers *- remember that these should have *six* letters. Please also include the forename.

1. Charlotte Bronte
2. Joseph Conrad
3. Orwell (George)
4. Isaac Asimov 
5. Aldous Huxley
6. Jean-Paul Sartre
7. Marcel Proust
8. Graham Greene
9. Neil Gaiman
10. Julian Barnes 
11. Tom Clancy
12. Dean Koontz
13. Dorothy L. Sayers


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague


----------



## prlj

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London 
3. Madrid


----------



## Chilham

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5.Cancun


----------



## Art Rock

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun 
6. Naples


----------



## Taggart

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun 
6. Naples 
7. Dublin


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun 
6. Naples 
7. Dublin
8. Austin


----------



## Highwayman

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun
6. Naples
7. Dublin
8. Austin 
9. Aarhus


----------



## jegreenwood

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun
6. Naples
7. Dublin
8. Austin
9. Aarhus 
10. Moscow


----------



## Highwayman

Chat Noir said:


> 7. Dublin
> 8. Austin


A curious juxtaposition. Are you, by any chance a TPB fan?


----------



## starcat

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun
6. Naples
7. Dublin
8. Austin
9. Aarhus
10. Moscow
11. Bergen


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun
6. Naples
7. Dublin
8. Austin 
9. Aarhus
10. Moscow
11. Bergen
12. Smyrna (Tennessee)


----------



## Chat Noir

*Theme 9: World cities. *Six letters*.*

1. Prague
2. London
3. Madrid
4. Lisbon
5. Cancun
6. Naples
7. Dublin
8. Austin 
9. Aarhus
10. Moscow
11. Bergen
12. Smyrna (Tennessee)
13. Bruges


----------



## pianozach

*Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). *Six letters*.*

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)


----------



## Manxfeeder

*Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). *Six letters*.*

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Brian Adams )


----------



## prlj

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Brian Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)


----------



## starcat

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)


----------



## starcat

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)
7. Heroes (David Bowie)


----------



## prlj

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)
7. Heroes (David Bowie)
8. Taxman (The Beatles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)
7. Heroes (David Bowie)
8. Taxman (The Beatles) 
9. Ghosts (Japan)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)
7. Heroes (David Bowie)
8. Taxman (The Beatles) 
9. Ghosts (Japan)
10. Warsaw (David Bowie)


----------



## starcat

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)
7. Heroes (David Bowie)
8. Taxman (The Beatles)
9. Ghosts (Japan)
10. Warsaw (David Bowie)
11. Desire (U2)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)
7. Heroes (David Bowie)
8. Taxman (The Beatles)
9. Ghosts (Japan)
10. Warsaw (David Bowie)
11. Desire (U2)
12. Crises (Mike Oldfield)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 10: Song titles (include artist). Six letters.

1. Ironic (Alanis Morrisette)
2. My Girl (The Temptations)
3. Heaven ( Bryan Adams )
4. Africa (Toto)
5. Vienna (Ultravox)
6. Daniel (Elton John)
7. Heroes (David Bowie)
8. Taxman (The Beatles)
9. Ghosts (Japan)
10. Warsaw (David Bowie)
11. Desire (U2)
12. Crises (Mike Oldfield)
13. Ramona (The Bachelors)


----------



## Ingélou

*Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.*

1. Violet


----------



## CnC Bartok

*Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.*

1. Violet 
2. Cerise


----------



## prlj

*Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.*

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow


----------



## Chilham

*Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.*

1. Violet 
2. Cerise
3. Yellow


----------



## Highwayman

*Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.*

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow 
4. Maroon


----------



## Chilham

*Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.*

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow 
4. Maroon
5. Indigo


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden


----------



## Chilham

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden
7. Sienna


----------



## prlj

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden
7. Sienna
8. Orange


----------



## Taggart

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden
7. Sienna
8. Orange
9. Purple


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden
7. Sienna
8. Orange
9. Purple 
10. Auburn


----------



## Chilham

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden
7. Sienna
8. Orange
9. Purple 
10. Auburn
11. Silver


----------



## starcat

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden
7. Sienna
8. Orange
9. Purple
10. Auburn
11. Silver
12. Copper


----------



## Chilham

Theme 11 - Words used to describe shades & colours - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Violet
2. Cerise
3. Yellow
4. Maroon
5. Indigo
6 .Golden
7. Sienna
8. Orange
9. Purple
10. Auburn
11. Silver
12. Copper
13. Russet


----------



## Chilham

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames


----------



## CnC Bartok

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames 
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)


----------



## starcat

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube


----------



## Chilham

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong 
5. Tigris


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong 
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)


----------



## starcat

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)
7. Amazon


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)
7. Amazon
8. Irwell


----------



## Taggart

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)
7. Amazon
8. Irwell
9.Liffey


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)
7. Amazon
8. Irwell
9.Liffey 
10. Ganges


----------



## starcat

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)
7. Amazon
8. Irwell
9. Liffey
10. Ganges
11. Mersey


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)
7. Amazon
8. Irwell
9. Liffey
10. Ganges
11. Mersey
12. Pigeon (Tennessee)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 12 - Rivers of the World - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Thames
2. Vltava (or indeed Moldau too)
3. Danube
4. Mekong
5. Tigris
6. Sambre (Belgium)
7. Amazon
8. Irwell
9. Liffey
10. Ganges
11. Mersey
12. Pigeon (Tennessee)
13. Hudson


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter 
2. Hanson


----------



## starcat

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler 
4. Mozart
5. Handel


----------



## Taggart

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau 
7. Arnold


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau 
7. Arnold
8. Ligeti


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau 
7. Arnold
8. Ligeti 
9. Straus

Yes, Straus. Oscar Straus.


----------



## starcat

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau
7. Arnold
8. Ligeti
9. Straus
10. Brahms


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau
7. Arnold
8. Ligeti
9. Straus
10. Brahms
11. Boulez


----------



## Taggart

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau
7. Arnold
8. Ligeti
9. Straus
10. Brahms
11. Boulez
12. Kodály


----------



## Chilham

Theme 13 - Composers, why not? - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Carter
2. Hanson
3. Mahler
4. Mozart
5. Handel
6. Rameau
7. Arnold
8. Ligeti
9. Straus
10. Brahms
11. Boulez
12. Kodály
13. Bartók


----------



## Chilham

Theme 14 - Castles, Forts, Walled cities etc. - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Windsor "Oops" Bodiam


----------



## Chilham

Chilham said:


> Theme 14 - Castles, Forts, Walled cities etc. - remember, each should have six letters.
> 
> 1. Windsor "Oops" Bodiam


Yeah, too hard.

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon 
2. Merman


----------



## Taggart

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon 
2. Merman 
3. Marlin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin 
4. Bonito


----------



## Chilham

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman 
6. Oyster


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman
6. Oyster
7. Walrus


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman
6. Oyster
7. Walrus 
8. Mussel


----------



## prlj

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman
6. Oyster
7. Walrus 
8. Mussel
9. Shrimp


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman
6. Oyster
7. Walrus
8. Mussel
9. Shrimp 
10. Cockle


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman
6. Oyster
7. Walrus
8. Mussel
9. Shrimp
10. Cockle 
11. Zander


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman
6. Oyster
7. Walrus
8. Mussel
9. Shrimp
10. Cockle
11. Zander 
12. Winkle


----------



## Taggart

Theme 14 - Fish and aquatic creatures - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Salmon
2. Merman
3. Marlin
4. Bonito
5. Caiman
6. Oyster
7. Walrus
8. Mussel
9. Shrimp
10. Cockle
11. Zander 
12. Winkle 
13. Plaice


----------



## Taggart

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie 
2. Godwit


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit 
3. Pigeon


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon 
4. Turkey


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 
5. Condor


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 
5. Osprey


----------



## starcat

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 
5. Osprey
6. Falcon


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 
5. Condor
6. Osprey
7. Falcon


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 🦃 
5. Condor
6. Osprey
7. Falcon 
8. Parrot 🦜


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 🦃
5. Condor
6. Osprey
7. Falcon
8. Parrot 🦜 
9. Dunlin


----------



## starcat

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 🦃
5. Condor
6. Osprey
7. Falcon
8. Parrot 🦜
9. Dunlin
10. Puffin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 🦃
5. Condor
6. Osprey
7. Falcon
8. Parrot 🦜
9. Dunlin
10. Puffin 
11. Grouse


----------



## Chilham

....


----------



## Taggart

Corrected Board

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 🦃
5. Condor
6. Osprey
7. Falcon
8. Parrot 🦜
9. Dunlin
10. Puffin 
11. Grouse 
12. Curlew


----------



## Chilham

Theme 15 - Birds - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Magpie
2. Godwit
3. Pigeon
4. Turkey 🦃
5. Condor
6. Osprey
7. Falcon
8. Parrot 🦜
9. Dunlin
10. Puffin 
11. Grouse 
12. Curlew
13. Oriole


----------



## Chilham

Theme 15 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 15 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who 
2. Alquin


----------



## starcat

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis 
4. Pollen


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit


----------



## Chilham

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston
7. Eagles


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston
7. Eagles 
8. The The


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston
7. Eagles
8. The The 
9. Fabian


----------



## starcat

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston
7. Eagles
8. The The
9. Fabian
10. The Jam


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston
7. Eagles
8. The The
9. Fabian
10. The Jam
11. Weezer


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston
7. Eagles
8. The The
9. Fabian
10. The Jam
11. Weezer
12. B.B. King


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 16 - Bands/Artists - remember, each should have six letters.

1. The Who
2. Alquin
3. Travis
4. Pollen
5. Spirit
6. Boston
7. Eagles
8. The The
9. Fabian
10. The Jam
11. Weezer
12. B.B. King
13. Prince


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨 
2. Wrench 🔧


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨 
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers 
4. Chisel


----------



## pianozach

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel 
6. Lancet


----------



## starcat

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel
6. Lancet
7. Jigsaw


----------



## Chilham

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel
6. Lancet
7. Jigsaw
8. Mallet


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel
6. Lancet
7. Jigsaw
8. Mallet 
9. Sander


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel
6. Lancet
7. Jigsaw
8. Mallet
9. Sander 
10. Riddle


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel
6. Lancet
7. Jigsaw
8. Mallet
9. Sander 
10. Riddle
11. Shears


----------



## Chilham

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel
6. Lancet
7. Jigsaw
8. Mallet
9. Sander 
10. Riddle
11. Shears
12. Sickle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 17 - Tools/implements - remember, each should have six letters.

1. Hammer 🔨
2. Wrench 🔧
3. Pliers
4. Chisel
5. Trowel
6. Lancet
7. Jigsaw
8. Mallet
9. Sander
10. Riddle
11. Shears
12. Sickle 
13. Scythe


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played. 

1. Herb *Alpert* (trumpet)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano) 
4. John Bonham (drums)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (drums)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (drums)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet) 
6. Cozy Powell (drums)


----------



## starcat

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (drums)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)
6. Cozy Powell (drums)
7. Janine Jansen (violin)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (drums)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)
6. Cozy Powell (drums)
7. Janine Jansen (violin)
8. Charlie Parker (saxophone)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (*drums*)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)
6. Cozy Powell (*drums*)
7. Janine Jansen (violin)
8. Charlie Parker (saxophone) 
9. Carl Palmer (*drums*)

I am on a roll here..... 
OK, I'll let myself out.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (*drums*)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)
6. Cozy Powell (*drums*)
7. Janine Jansen (violin)
8. Charlie Parker (saxophone)
9. Carl Palmer (*drums*) 
10. Pablo Casals (cello)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (*drums*)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)
6. Cozy Powell (*drums*)
7. Janine Jansen (violin)
8. Charlie Parker (saxophone)
9. Carl Palmer (*drums*) 
10. Pablo Casals (cello) 
11, Frédéric François Chopin (piano)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (*drums*)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)
6. Cozy Powell (*drums*)
7. Janine Jansen (violin)
8. Charlie Parker (saxophone)
9. Carl Palmer (*drums*) 
10. Pablo Casals (cello) 
11, Frédéric François Chopin (piano)
12. King Oliver (cornet)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 18 - Six-letter Surnames of Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music) - please also include instrument played.

1. Herb Alpert (trumpet)
2. Willie Nelson (singer/guitar)
3. Wilhelm Kempff (piano)
4. John Bonham (*drums*)
5. Sidney Bechet (soprano sax/clarinet)
6. Cozy Powell (*drums*)
7. Janine Jansen (violin)
8. Charlie Parker (saxophone)
9. Carl Palmer (*drums*) 
10. Pablo Casals (cello) 
11, Frédéric François Chopin (piano)
12. King Oliver (cornet) 
13. Lars Ulrich (*drums*)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot 
4. Audrey Tautou


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot 
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran 
7. Marilyn Monroe


----------



## pianozach

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran
7. Marilyn Monroe
8. Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran
7. Marilyn Monroe
8. Elizabeth Taylor
9. Meryl Streep


----------



## Chilham

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran
7. Marilyn Monroe
8. Elizabeth Taylor
9. Meryl Streep
10. Harriet Walter


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran
7. Marilyn Monroe
8. Elizabeth Taylor
9. Meryl Streep
10. Harriet Walter 
11. Alyssa Milano


----------



## Chilham

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran
7. Marilyn Monroe
8. Elizabeth Taylor
9. Meryl Streep
10. Harriet Walter 
11. Alyssa Milano
12. Helen Mirren


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 19: Actresses' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Ginger Rogers
2. Sigourney Weaver
3. Brigitte Bardot
4. Audrey Tautou
6. Stéphane Audran
7. Marilyn Monroe
8. Elizabeth Taylor
9. Meryl Streep
10. Harriet Walter 
11. Alyssa Milano
12. Helen Mirren
13. Una Merkel


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist


----------



## Chilham

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer


----------



## Chilham

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer
5. Fitter


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer
5. Fitter 
6. Farmer


----------



## starcat

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer
5. Fitter
6. Farmer
7. Doctor


----------



## pianozach

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer
5. Fitter
6. Farmer
7. Doctor
8. Sailor


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer
5. Fitter
6. Farmer
7. Doctor
8. Sailor 
9. Tailor


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist 
2. Lawyer 
3. Welder
4. Dancer 🕺 
5. Fitter
6. Farmer 👨‍🌾 
7. Doctor 👨‍⚕️ 
8. Sailor 
9. Tailor 
10. Banker


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer 🕺
5. Fitter
6. Farmer 👨‍🌾
7. Doctor 👨‍⚕️
8. Sailor
9. Tailor
10. Banker
11. Editor


----------



## Taggart

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer 🕺
5. Fitter
6. Farmer 👨‍🌾
7. Doctor 👨‍⚕️
8. Sailor
9. Tailor
10. Banker
11. Editor 
12. Driver


----------



## starcat

Theme 20: Job titles (remember - six letters)

1. Typist
2. Lawyer
3. Welder
4. Dancer 🕺
5. Fitter
6. Farmer 👨‍🌾
7. Doctor 👨‍⚕️
8. Sailor
9. Tailor
10. Banker
11. Editor
12. Driver
13. Grocer


----------



## starcat

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner 
5. Paul Newman


----------



## pianozach

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel
7. Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)
> 
> [ ]
> 7. Elizabeth Taylor


I think the subject was for MALE actors. We already did Actresses, didn't we? Yes . . . Theme 19: Elizabeth Taylor was number 8 on that list.

Of course, I've been curtailing the use of the word 'actress' in my everyday life . . . referring to males AND females as "actors". So whatever.


----------



## Art Rock

Yes, actors (male) only please.

Theme 21: Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel 
7. Rock Hudson


----------



## starcat

Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel
7. Rock Hudson
8. Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel
7. Rock Hudson
8. Humphrey Bogart 
9. Keanu Reeves


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel
7. Rock Hudson
8. Humphrey Bogart
9. Keanu Reeves
10. Michael Murphy


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel
7. Rock Hudson
8. Humphrey Bogart
9. Keanu Reeves
10. Michael Murphy
11. Edward Norton


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel
7. Rock Hudson
8. Humphrey Bogart
9. Keanu Reeves
10. Michael Murphy
11. Edward Norton 
12. Brent Spiner


----------



## Chilham

Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames (remember - six letters)

1. Richard Burton
2. Tony Curtis
3. Peter O'Toole
4. Oskar Werner
5. Paul Newman
6. Stan Laurel
7. Rock Hudson
8. Humphrey Bogart
9. Keanu Reeves
10. Michael Murphy
11. Edward Norton
12. Brent Spiner
13. Dinsdale Landon


----------



## Chilham

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle


----------



## starcat

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä


----------



## Chilham

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado 
5. Gustav Mahler


----------



## starcat

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel


----------



## Chilham

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel
7. Andrew Litton


----------



## starcat

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel
7. Andrew Litton
8. Manfred Honeck


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel
7. Andrew Litton
8. Manfred Honeck 
9. Richard Hickox


----------



## prlj

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel
7. Andrew Litton
8. Manfred Honeck 
9. Richard Hickox
10. Bruno Walter


----------



## Chilham

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel
7. Andrew Litton
8. Manfred Honeck 
9. Richard Hickox
10. Bruno Walter
11. Pierre Boulez


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel
7. Andrew Litton
8. Manfred Honeck 
9. Richard Hickox
10. Bruno Walter
11. Pierre Boulez 
12. Andre Previn


----------



## Chilham

Theme 22. Conductors (remember - six letters)

1. Sir Simon Rattle
2. Fritz Reiner
3. Osmo Vänskä
4. Claudio Abbado
5. Gustav Mahler
6. Lorin Maazel
7. Andrew Litton
8. Manfred Honeck 
9. Richard Hickox
10. Bruno Walter
11. Pierre Boulez 
12. Andre Previn
13. Jordi Savall


----------



## Chilham

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus 
2.Orchid


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus 
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia


----------



## Taggart

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus 
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia 
4. Jasmine


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus 
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia 
4. Catnip


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus 
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia 
4. Catnip
5. Willow


----------



## starcat

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia
4. Jasmine
5. Catnip
6. Willow
7. Spruce


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia
4. Jasmine
5. Catnip
6. Willow
7. Spruce
8. Clover


----------



## Art Rock

Board correction:
Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus 
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia 
4. Catnip
5. Willow 
6. Spruce
7. Clover


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus 
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia 
4. Catnip
5. Willow 
6. Spruce
7. Clover
8. Bonsai


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia
4. Catnip
5. Willow
6. Spruce
7. Clover
8. Bonsai
9. Fescue


----------



## starcat

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia
4. Catnip
5. Willow
6. Spruce
7. Clover
8. Bonsai
9. Fescue
10. Allium


----------



## Chilham

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia
4. Catnip
5. Willow
6. Spruce
7. Clover
8. Bonsai
9. Fescue
10. Allium
11. Cherry


----------



## pianozach

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia
4. Catnip
5. Willow
6. Spruce
7. Clover
8. Bonsai
9. Fescue
10. Allium
11. Cherry
12. Cactus


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees (remember - six letters)

1. Crocus
2. Orchid
3. Dahlia
4. Catnip
5. Willow
6. Spruce
7. Clover
8. Bonsai 
9. Fescue
10. Allium
11. Cherry
12. Cactus
13. Poplar


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy


----------



## Taggart

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene 
3. Aghast


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene 
3. Aghast
4. Divine


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine 
5. Shamed


----------



## Chilham

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine 
5. Shamed
6. Peachy


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine 
5. Shamed
6. Peachy
7. Afraid


----------



## starcat

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine
5. Shamed
6. Peachy
7. Afraid
8. Joyful


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine
5. Shamed
6. Peachy
7. Afraid
8. Joyful 
9. Frisky


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine
5. Shamed
6. Peachy
7. Afraid
8. Joyful 
9. Frisky
10. Hungry


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine
5. Shamed
6. Peachy
7. Afraid
8. Joyful
9. Frisky
10. Hungry 
11. Miffed


----------



## Taggart

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine
5. Shamed
6. Peachy
7. Afraid
8. Joyful
9. Frisky
10. Hungry 
11. Miffed 
12. Loving


----------



## starcat

Theme 24 - Moods. Six-letter adjectives to complete the sentence 'I am feeling ....'

1. Gloomy
2. Serene
3. Aghast
4. Divine
5. Shamed
6. Peachy
7. Afraid
8. Joyful
9. Frisky
10. Hungry
11. Miffed
12. Loving
13. Jaunty


----------



## starcat

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas


----------



## prlj

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton


----------



## Chat Noir

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel


----------



## Ingélou

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel


----------



## starcat

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel
7. Andrew


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel
7. Andrew 
8. Steven


----------



## starcat

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel
7. Andrew
8. Steven
9. Martyn


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel
7. Andrew
8. Steven
9. Martyn 
10. George


----------



## starcat

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel
7. Andrew
8. Steven
9. Martyn
10. George
11. Edward


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel
7. Andrew
8. Steven
9. Martyn
10. George
11. Edward 
12. Trevor


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries (six letters, remember).

1. Thomas
2. Parker
3. Milton
4. Daniel
5. Robert
6. Samuel
7. Andrew
8. Steven
9. Martyn
10. George
11. Edward 
12. Trevor
13. Harold


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers 

1. Hold’em


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em 
2. Hearts


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em 
2. Hearts
3. Spades


----------



## Taggart

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades 
4. Euchre


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre 
5. Piquet


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre 
5. Piquet
6. Bridge


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre
5. Piquet
6. Bridge
7. Casino


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre
5. Piquet
6. Bridge
7. Casino
8. Écarté


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre
5. Piquet
6. Bridge
7. Casino
8. Écarté
9. Go Fish


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre
5. Piquet
6. Bridge
7. Casino
8. Écarté
9. Go Fish 
10. Donkey


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre
5. Piquet
6. Bridge
7. Casino
8. Écarté
9. Go Fish 
10. Donkey
11. Tippen


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre
5. Piquet
6. Bridge
7. Casino
8. Écarté
9. Go Fish 
10. Donkey
11. Tippen 
12. Memory


----------



## Chilham

Theme 26: Card Games: remember 6 letter answers

1. Hold’em
2. Hearts
3. Spades
4. Euchre
5. Piquet
6. Bridge
7. Casino
8. Écarté
9. Go Fish 
10. Donkey
11. Tippen 
12. Memory
13. Sevens


----------



## Chilham

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka 
3. Jan Mulder


----------



## prlj

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka 
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka 
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈) 
5. Didier Drogba


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie


----------



## starcat

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey


----------



## Chilham

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey
8. Arjen Robben


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey
8. Arjen Robben 
9. Frenkie de Jong


----------



## Chilham

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey
8. Arjen Robben 
9. Frenkie de Jong
10. Johnny Haynes


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey
8. Arjen Robben
9. Frenkie de Jong
10. Johnny Haynes
11. Mitchell van Bergen


----------



## Art Rock

Nope. When a player like van Bergen or de Jong is mentioned, the van and de is always included. So your #11 is nine letters. We need a new number eleven.


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey
8. Arjen Robben
9. Frenkie de Jong
10. Johnny Haynes
11. Otman Bakkal


----------



## Chilham

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey
8. Arjen Robben
9. Frenkie de Jong
10. Johnny Haynes
11. Otman Bakkal
12. Martin Peters


----------



## starcat

Theme 27: Football Players: remember 6 letter answers

1. Peter Osgood
2. Nicolas Anelka
3. Jan Mulder
4. Joe Namath (🇺🇸🏈)
5. Didier Drogba
6.Kik Pierie
7. Aaron Ramsey
8. Arjen Robben
9. Frenkie de Jong
10. Johnny Haynes
11. Otman Bakkal
12. Martin Peters
13. Falcao


----------



## starcat

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond ( Soft Cell)


----------



## prlj

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)
7. Rick Davies (Supertramp)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)
7. Rick Davies (Supertramp)
8. Don Henley (Eagles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond (Soft Cell)
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)
7. Rick Davies (Supertramp)
8. Don Henley (Eagles)
9. Steven WIlson (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond (Soft Cell)
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)
7. Rick Davies (Supertramp)
8. Don Henley (Eagles)
9. Steven WIlson (Porcupine Tree)
10. Ray Davies (Kinks)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond (Soft Cell)
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)
7. Rick Davies (Supertramp)
8. Don Henley (Eagles)
9. Steven WIlson (Porcupine Tree)
10. Ray Davies (Kinks) 
11. Mark Hollis (Talk Talk)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond (Soft Cell)
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)
7. Rick Davies (Supertramp)
8. Don Henley (Eagles)
9. Steven WIlson (Porcupine Tree)
10. Ray Davies (Kinks)
11. Mark Hollis (Talk Talk)
12. Bing Crosby (Paul Whiteman Orchestra)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 28: Lead vocalists (six letters remember)

1. Mick Jagger (Rolling Stones)
2. Elkie Brooks (Vinegar Joe)
3. John Lennon (Beatles)
4. Marc Almond (Soft Cell)
5. Paul Hewson (Bono - U2)
6. Brian Wilson (Beach Boys)
7. Rick Davies (Supertramp)
8. Don Henley (Eagles)
9. Steven WIlson (Porcupine Tree)
10. Ray Davies (Kinks)
11. Mark Hollis (Talk Talk)
12. Bing Crosby (Paul Whiteman Orchestra)
13. Roger Daltrey (The Who...of course!)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 28: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 28: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco 
3. Ray-Ban


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 28: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)


----------



## prlj

Theme 28: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 28: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 28: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé
7. Toyota


----------



## Chat Noir

Just a note, this is theme 29. I copied and pasted, but then edited to reflect the proper number!


----------



## Chilham

Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé
7. Toyota
8. Reebok


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé
7. Toyota
8. Reebok
9. Tannoy


----------



## Chilham

Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé
7. Toyota
8. Reebok
9. Tannoy
10. Amazon


----------



## starcat

Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé
7. Toyota
8. Reebok
9. Tannoy
10. Amazon
11. Steiff


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé
7. Toyota
8. Reebok
9. Tannoy
10. Amazon
11. Steiff
12. Oxford


----------



## prlj

Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).

1. Adidas
2. Texaco
3. Ray-Ban
4. Gibson (guitars)
5. Subaru
6. Nestlé
7. Toyota
8. Reebok
9. Tannoy
10. Amazon
11. Steiff
12. Oxford
13. Fender (better guitars  )


----------



## Chilham

prlj said:


> Theme 29: Famous brands (six of your finest letters only).
> 
> 1. Adidas
> 2. Texaco
> 3. Ray-Ban
> 4. Gibson (guitars)
> 5. Subaru
> 6. Nestlé
> 7. Toyota
> 8. Reebok
> 9. Tannoy
> 10. Amazon
> 11. Steiff
> 12. Oxford
> 13. Fender (better guitars  )


If you hadn't reached for the smiley, it might not have been your nomination for the next theme.


----------



## prlj

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1)
2. Juan Manuel Fangio


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1) 
2. Juan Manuel Fangio 
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> Theme 30: Race Car Drivers
> 
> 1. Fernando Alonso (F1)
> 2. Juan Manuel Fangio
> 3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
> 4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1)
2. Juan Manuel Fangio
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin 
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)


----------



## prlj

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1) 
2. Juan Manuel Fangio 
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1) 
2. Juan Manuel Fangio 
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)


----------



## prlj

1. Fernando Alonso (F1) 
2. Juan Manuel Fangio 
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)
8. Sebastian Vettel (F1)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1) 
2. Juan Manuel Fangio 
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)
8. Sebastian Vettel (F1)
9. Alberto Ascari


----------



## Chilham

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1) 
2. Juan Manuel Fangio 
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)
8. Sebastian Vettel (F1)
9. Alberto Ascari
10. David Purley


----------



## starcat

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1)
2. Juan Manuel Fangio
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)
8. Sebastian Vettel (F1)
9. Alberto Ascari
10. David Purley
11. Rene Arnoux (F1)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1)
2. Juan Manuel Fangio
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)
8. Sebastian Vettel (F1)
9. Alberto Ascari
10. David Purley
11. Rene Arnoux (F1)
12. Jensen Button


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1)
2. Juan Manuel Fangio
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)
8. Sebastian Vettel (F1)
9. Alberto Ascari
10. David Purley
11. Rene Arnoux (F1)
12. Jensen Button
13. Darrell Waltrip

Someone else can choose the next theme


----------



## Art Rock

... or we can wait for someone to post a 13th answer that has six letters.....

 (been there, done that)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 30: Race Car Drivers

1. Fernando Alonso (F1)
2. Juan Manuel Fangio
3. Nelson Piquet (F1)
4. Tom "Mongoose" McEwin
5. Tony Brooks (F1 and probably forgotten these days)
6. Jeff Gordon (NASCAR)
7. Eddie Irvine (F1)
8. Sebastian Vettel (F1)
9. Alberto Ascari
10. David Purley
11. Rene Arnoux (F1)
12. Jensen Button
13. Guisseppi Farina (or is Farini?)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko 
4. Alfred Sisley


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat
7. Andy Warhol


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat
7. Andy Warhol 
8. Edward Hopper


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat
7. Andy Warhol
8. Edward Hopper
9. Georges Braque


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat
7. Andy Warhol
8. Edward Hopper
9. Georges Braque
10. Giotto (di Bondone)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat
7. Andy Warhol
8. Edward Hopper
9. Georges Braque
10. Giotto (di Bondone) 
11. André Derain


----------



## Chilham

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat
7. Andy Warhol
8. Edward Hopper
9. Georges Braque
10. Giotto (di Bondone) 
11. André Derain
12. Banksy


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 31: Famous painters/artists

1. J.W.M. Turner
2. Peter Paul Rubens
3. Mark Rothko
4. Alfred Sisley
5. Pierre-Auguste Renoir
6. Georges Seurat
7. Andy Warhol
8. Edward Hopper
9. Georges Braque
10. Giotto (di Bondone) 
11. André Derain
12. Banksy
13. M.C. Escher


----------



## Hogwash

With Chat’s permission (he’s been away for hours)——

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone


----------



## pianozach

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)


----------



## prlj

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey


----------



## pianozach

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey
7. H. H. Holmes


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey
7. H. H. Holmes
8. Madoff


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey
7. H. H. Holmes
8. Madoff 
9. Klaus Barbie


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey
7. H. H. Holmes
8. Madoff 
9. Klaus Barbie
10. "Baby Face" Nelson


----------



## Chilham

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey
7. H. H. Holmes
8. Madoff 
9. Klaus Barbie
10. "Baby Face" Nelson
11. Dick Turpin


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey
7. H. H. Holmes
8. Madoff
9. Klaus Barbie
10. "Baby Face" Nelson
11. Dick Turpin
12. Edmund Kemper.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 32: Infamous Criminals named with six letters

1. Capone
2. Bonnie (of Bonnie & Clyde fame)
3. Jeffrey Dahmer
4. William Bonney ( Billy the Kid)
5. Ripper (Jack The)
6. Oswald, Lee Harvey
7. H. H. Holmes
8. Madoff
9. Klaus Barbie
10. "Baby Face" Nelson
11. Dick Turpin
12. Edmund Kemper
13. Beverley Allitt


----------



## Chilham

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray 
2. Boris Becker


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker 
3. Stefan Edberg


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev 
5. Andre Agassi


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi 
6.Jannik Sinner


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi 
6. Jannik Sinner 
7. Lleyton Hewitt


----------



## Chilham

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi 
6. Jannik Sinner 
7. Lleyton Hewitt
8. David Goffin


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi 
6. Jannik Sinner 
7. Lleyton Hewitt
8. David Goffin
9. Neale Fraser


----------



## Chilham

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi 
6. Jannik Sinner 
7. Lleyton Hewitt
8. David Goffin
9. Neale Fraser
10. Martina Hingis


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi
6. Jannik Sinner
7. Lleyton Hewitt
8. David Goffin
9. Neale Fraser
10. Martina Hingis
11. Pancho Segura


----------



## Chilham

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi
6. Jannik Sinner
7. Lleyton Hewitt
8. David Goffin
9. Neale Fraser
10. Martina Hingis
11. Pancho Segura
12. Angelique Kerber


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi
6. Jannik Sinner
7. Lleyton Hewitt
8. David Goffin
9. Neale Fraser
10. Martina Hingis
11. Pancho Segura
12. Angelique Kerber
13. John McEnroe


----------



## Ingélou

Um - McEnroe has seven letters...


----------



## Manxfeeder

Ingélou said:


> Um - McEnroe has seven letters...


Sorry. I miscounted on my fingers. I don't know enough tennis players to fix it, and I don't want to cheat by using the internet, so I'll just stay embarrassed.


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 33: Tennis players named with six letters

1. Andy Murray
2. Boris Becker
3. Stefan Edberg
4. Alexander "Sascha" Zverev
5. Andre Agassi
6. Jannik Sinner
7. Lleyton Hewitt
8. David Goffin
9. Neale Fraser
10. Martina Hingis
11. Pancho Segura
12. Angelique Kerber
13. Tim Henman (how could we forget?!)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil


----------



## starcat

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser


----------



## Chilham

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus


----------



## Chilham

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus
7. Houses


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus
7. Houses
8. Blazer


----------



## pianozach

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus
7. Houses
8. Blazer
9. Mascot


----------



## Chilham

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus
7. Houses
8. Blazer
9. Mascot
10. Emblem


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus
7. Houses
8. Blazer
9. Mascot
10. Emblem
11. Lesson


----------



## Chilham

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus
7. Houses
8. Blazer
9. Mascot
10. Emblem
11. Lesson
12. Locker


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 34: Things you might find in a school: using six letters

1. Pencil
2. Eraser
3. Bunsen burner
4. Pupils
5. Beaker
6. Abacus
7. Houses
8. Blazer
9. Mascot
10. Emblem
11. Lesson
12. Locker 
13. Red Pen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters. 

1. Muslin


----------



## Chilham

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet


----------



## Taggart

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton 
3. Velvet
4. Angora


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton 
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton


----------



## Chilham

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton 
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz
7. Damask


----------



## Chilham

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz
7. Damask
8. Mohair


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz
7. Damask
8. Mohair
9. Sateen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz
7. Damask
8. Mohair 
9. Sateen
10. Poplin


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz
7. Damask
8. Mohair 
9. Sateen
10. Poplin
11. Calico


----------



## Chilham

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz
7. Damask
8. Mohair 
9. Sateen
10. Poplin
11. Calico
12. Velour


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 35 - Fabrics - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Muslin
2. Cotton
3. Velvet
4. Angora
5. Melton
6. Chintz
7. Damask
8. Mohair
9. Sateen
10. Poplin
11. Calico
12. Velour
13. Burlap

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer 
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter


----------



## Taggart

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer 
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter 
3. Wilma Neruda


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda 
4. Christian Ferras


----------



## starcat

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen


----------



## prlj

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller 
8. Ignaz Fränzl


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller
8. Ignaz Fränzl
9. Fabio Biondi


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller
8. Ignaz Fränzl
9. Fabio Biondi
10. Tamsin (or Tasmin?) Little


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller
8. Ignaz Fränzl
9. Fabio Biondi
10. Tamsin (or Tasmin?) Little
11. Rachel Podger


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller
8. Ignaz Fränzl
9. Fabio Biondi
10. Tamsin (or Tasmin?) Little
11. Rachel Podger 
12. Midori


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller
8. Ignaz Fränzl
9. Fabio Biondi
10. Tamsin (or Tasmin?) Little
11. Rachel Podger
12. Midori
13. Jaap van Zweden

If my last name is acceptable, then someone else choose the next theme.


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.
> 
> 1. Gidon Kremer
> 2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
> 3. Wilma Neruda
> 4. Christian Ferras
> 5. Janine Jansen
> 6. Gil Shaham
> 7. András Keller
> 8. Ignaz Fränzl
> 9. Fabio Biondi
> 10. Tamsin (or Tasmin?) Little
> 11. Rachel Podger
> 12. Midori
> 13. Jaap van Zweden
> 
> If my last name is acceptable, then someone else choose the next theme.


Actually, I think it isn't: The last name is "van Zweden", not "Zweden".

*Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead) - don't forget: each should have six letters.*

1. Gidon Kremer
2. Anne-Sophie Mutter
3. Wilma Neruda
4. Christian Ferras
5. Janine Jansen
6. Gil Shaham
7. András Keller
8. Ignaz Fränzl
9. Fabio Biondi
10. Tamsin (or Tasmin?) Little
11. Rachel Podger
12. Midori
13. Eddie Jobson

.

*Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters. *

1. Jesus Christ


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2.Joshua


----------



## Chilham

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel


----------



## starcat

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben 
7. Samuel


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben
7. Samuel
8. Joseph


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben
7. Samuel
8. Joseph
9. Hannah


----------



## starcat

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben
7. Samuel
8. Joseph
9. Hannah
10. Daniel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben
7. Samuel
8. Joseph
9. Hannah
10. Daniel 
11. Nathan


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben
7. Samuel
8. Joseph
9. Hannah
10. Daniel
11. Nathan
12. Samson


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name) - don't forget: each should have six letters.

1. Jesus Christ
2. Joshua
3. Nahash
4. Rachel
5. Elijah
6. Reuben
7. Samuel
8. Joseph
9. Hannah
10. Daniel
11. Nathan
12. Samson 
13. Joanna


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters. 

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night


----------



## Taggart

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth 
3. Cassio - Othello


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet 
5. Edmund - King Lear


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra 
7. Julius Caesar - Julius Caesar


----------



## prlj

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra
7. Julius Caesar - Julius Caesar
8. Bianca - Taming of the Shrew


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra
7. Julius Caesar - Julius Caesar
8. Bianca - Taming of the Shrew
9. Portia - The Merchant of Venice


----------



## Chilham

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra
7. Julius Caesar - Julius Caesar
8. Bianca - Taming of the Shrew
9. Portia - The Merchant of Venice
10. Oberon - Midsummer Night’s Dream


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra
7. Julius Caesar - Julius Caesar
8. Bianca - Taming of the Shrew
9. Portia - The Merchant of Venice
10. Oberon - Midsummer Night’s Dream 
11. Juliet - Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Chilham

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra
7. Julius Caesar - Julius Caesar
8. Bianca - Taming of the Shrew
9. Portia - The Merchant of Venice
10. Oberon - Midsummer Night’s Dream 
11. Juliet - Romeo and Juliet
12. Brutus - Julius Caesar


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays. Please also say which play they come from. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Olivia - Twelfth Night
2. Duncan - Macbeth
3. Cassio - Othello
4. Hamlet - Hamlet
5. Edmund - King Lear
6. Antony - Antony and Cleopatra
7. Julius Caesar - Julius Caesar
8. Bianca - Taming of the Shrew
9. Portia - The Merchant of Venice
10. Oberon - Midsummer Night’s Dream
11. Juliet - Romeo and Juliet
12. Brutus - Julius Caesar
13. Porter - Macbeth

I pass on creating a new theme.


----------



## Taggart

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters. 

1. Cutter


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter 
2. Sampan


----------



## Art Rock

... severely tempted to post "bucket".....


----------



## prlj

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter 
2. Sampan
3. Bucket 

(There ya go!  )


----------



## Chilham

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter 
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dingey


----------



## prlj

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter 
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dingey
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dingey
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout


----------



## prlj

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dingey
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dingey
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat
8. Jet Ski

Btw, no.6 is spelled: _Dinghy._ Still 6 letters though.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dinghy
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat
8. Jet Ski 
9. Pedalo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dinghy
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat
8. Jet Ski 
9. Pedalo 
10. Barque


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dinghy
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat
8. Jet Ski
9. Pedalo
10. Barque
11. Galley (my brain is exhausted now)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dinghy
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat
8. Jet Ski
9. Pedalo
10. Barque
11. Galley (my brain is exhausted now) 
12. Tanker


----------



## prlj

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dinghy
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat
8. Jet Ski
9. Pedalo
10. Barque
11. Galley (my brain is exhausted now)
12. Tanker
13. Dugout


----------



## SanAntone

#13 was already done - #6


----------



## prlj

Shoot!

Theme 39: Water Transport. Remember - each name should have six characters.

1. Cutter
2. Sampan
3. Bucket
4. Dinghy
5. Barrel (a la Niagara Falls)
6. Dugout
7. PT Boat
8. Jet Ski
9. Pedalo
10. Barque
11. Galley (my brain is exhausted now)
12. Tanker
13. Tankwa


----------



## prlj

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok 
3. Google


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok 
3. Google
4. Forbes


----------



## prlj

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok 
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok 
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon
7. Jazziz


----------



## pianozach

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon
7. Jazziz
8. Disney


----------



## prlj

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon
7. Jazziz
8. Disney
9. HBOMax


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon
7. Jazziz
8. Disney
9. HBOMax
10. Yandex


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon
7. Jazziz
8. Disney
9. HBOMax
10. Yandex
11. Tzadik


----------



## Chilham

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon
7. Jazziz
8. Disney
9. HBOMax
10. Yandex
11. Tzadik
12. Presto


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 40: Websites

1. Reddit
2. tiktok
3. Google
4. Forbes
5. Tinder
6. Amazon
7. Jazziz
8. Disney
9. HBOMax
10. Yandex
11. Tzadik
12. Presto
13. Louder

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet 
2. Towels


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower 
4. Mirror


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. cabnet


----------



## Bwv 1080

what is a cabnet?


----------



## Ingélou

To my amazement, there are such things as 'cabnets' advertised on the internet, but they seem to be lounge cabinets or filing cabinets; I haven't seen any bathroom cabinets & assume that the not-yet-accepted spelling is just a sales gimmick. But please correct the board if I'm wrong.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. Loofah


----------



## Bulldog

Cabnet is a real storage unit.

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror 
5. Cabnet
6. Loofah
7. Faucet


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. Cabnet
6. Loofah
7. Faucet
8. Corpse


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. Cabnet
6. Loofah
7. Faucet
8. Corpse
9. Shaver

I won't mention #5


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. Cabnet
6. Loofah
7. Faucet
8. Corpse
9. Shaver
10. Sponge


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. Cabnet
6. Loofah
7. Faucet
8. Corpse
9. Shaver
10. Sponge
11. Makeup


----------



## Ingélou

Glad to learn about 'cabnet' - must be an American thing. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. Cabnet
6. Loofah
7. Faucet
8. Corpse
9. Shaver
10. Sponge
11. Makeup 
12. Mousse (for setting hair, not the eating sort)


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom - six letters only.

1. Toilet
2. Towels
3. Shower
4. Mirror
5. Cabnet
6. Loofah
7. Faucet
8. Corpse
9. Shaver
10. Sponge
11. Makeup
12. Mousse (for setting hair, not the eating sort)
13 Mildew

theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument
1 Bridge


----------



## pianozach

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String


----------



## prlj

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)


----------



## prlj

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)
7. Caster (wheel on the bottom of a piano)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)
7. Caster (wheel on the bottom of a piano) 
8. Mallet (marimba etc)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)
7. Caster (wheel on the bottom of a piano)
8. Mallet (marimba etc) 
9. Scroll 🎻


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)
7. Caster (wheel on the bottom of a piano)
8. Mallet (marimba etc) 
9. Scroll 🎻 
10. Pedals


----------



## prlj

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)
7. Caster (wheel on the bottom of a piano)
8. Mallet (marimba etc) 
9. Scroll 🎻 
10. Pedals
11. Tuners


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)
7. Caster (wheel on the bottom of a piano)
8. Mallet (marimba etc)
9. Scroll 🎻
10. Pedals
11. Tuners 
12. f-holes 🎻


----------



## SanAntone

1. Bridge
2. String
3. Pickup (guitar, bass, etc)
4. Piston (trumpet)
5. Hammer (piano)
6. Barrel (clarinet)
7. Caster (wheel on the bottom of a piano)
8. Mallet (marimba etc)
9. Scroll 🎻
10. Pedals
11. Tuners
12. f-holes 🎻
13. Endpin (cello, double bass)

New theme up for grabs.


----------



## starcat

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw 
2. Madrid


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin 
4. Athens


----------



## starcat

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb


----------



## Art Rock

By the way, I have finally updated the first post again.


----------



## prlj

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London


----------



## starcat

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London
7. Tirana
​


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London
7. Tirana 
8. Vienna


----------



## Chilham

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London
7. Tirana
8. Vienna
9. Moscow


----------



## starcat

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London
7. Tirana
8. Vienna
9. Moscow
10. Lisbon


----------



## Chilham

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London
7. Tirana
8. Vienna
9. Moscow
10. Lisbon
11. Skopje


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London
7. Tirana
8. Vienna
9. Moscow
10. Lisbon
11. Skopje 
12. Monaco


----------



## starcat

Theme 43: European capital cities (six letters remember)

1. Warsaw
2. Madrid
3. Dublin
4. Athens
5. Zagreb
6. London
7. Tirana
8. Vienna
9. Moscow
10. Lisbon
11. Skopje
12. Monaco
13. Prague

I'll let someone else choose the next theme.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany 
2. Austin


----------



## Chilham

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany 
2. Austin
3. Des Moines


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas


----------



## Chilham

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau


----------



## prlj

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota


----------



## Manxfeeder

Post deleted. I wasn't quick enough on the draw on European capitals.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota 
7. Rhode Island


----------



## starcat

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota
7. Rhode Island
8. South Dakota


----------



## pianozach

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota
7. Rhode Island
8. South Dakota
9. Hawaii


----------



## prlj

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota
7. Rhode Island
8. South Dakota
9. Hawaii
10. Alaska


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota
7. Rhode Island
8. South Dakota
9. Hawaii
10. Alaska 
11. Oregon


----------



## Chilham

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota
7. Rhode Island
8. South Dakota
9. Hawaii
10. Alaska 
11. Oregon
12. Carson City


----------



## Chilham

Very slack showing from the 'Merican participants! No State Capitals at all. I knew all those years of watching "Pointless" on the Beeb Beeb Ceeb would pay-off!


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 44: American States or State Capitals (double bonus points for State Capitals) with at least one word of six letters

1. Albany
2. Austin
3. Des Moines
4. Kansas
5. Juneau
6. North Dakota
7. Rhode Island
8. South Dakota
9. Hawaii
10. Alaska
11. Oregon
12. Carson City 
13. Denver


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answerves

1. Corona 🍺


----------



## Art Rock

Never mind - after counting my answer had 7 letters.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 
3. Chimay


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo
3. Chimay 
4. Miller 
5. Lambic


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻 
5. Lambic 
6. Stella


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻
5. Lambic
6. Stella
7. Porter


----------



## pianozach

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻
5. Lambic
6. Stella
7. Porter
8. Kölsch


----------



## Chilham

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻
5. Lambic
6. Stella
7. Porter
8. Kölsch
9. Youngs


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻
5. Lambic
6. Stella
7. Porter
8. Kölsch
9. Youngs 
10. Peroni


----------



## prlj

Ignore - Duplicate!


----------



## Chilham

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻
5. Lambic
6. Stella
7. Porter
8. Kölsch
9. Youngs 
10. Peroni
11. Bitter


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 45: Beer: six letter answers

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻
5. Lambic
6. Stella
7. Porter
8. Kölsch
9. Youngs 
10. Peroni
11. Bitter 
12. Tuborg


----------



## Doublestring

1. Corona 🍺
2. Modelo 🍹
3. Chimay 🍸
4. Miller🍻
5. Lambic
6. Stella
7. Porter
8. Kölsch
9. Youngs
10. Peroni
11. Bitter
12. Tuborg
13. Primus


----------



## Hogwash

With Doublestring‘a permission:
——— ———-

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot🍷


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa


----------



## Art Rock

I don;t think grappa counts as wine, does it?


----------



## Bwv 1080

Grappa starts as wine, so, ok by me
Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin) 
6. Cognac


----------



## pianozach

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)
6. Cognac
7. Sonoma (a California county well known for wine, along with Napa, and Mendocino)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)
6. Cognac
7. Sonoma (a California county well known for wine, along with Napa, and Mendocino)
8. Metaxa


----------



## Chilham

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)
6. Cognac
7. Sonoma (a California county well known for wine, along with Napa, and Mendocino)
8. Metaxa
9. Birbet (Had it once, have never found it again. Delightful.)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)
6. Cognac
7. Sonoma (a California county well known for wine, along with Napa, and Mendocino)
8. Metaxa
9. Birbet (Had it once, have never found it again. Delightful.) 
10. Arneis


----------



## starcat

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)
6. Cognac
7. Sonoma (a California county well known for wine, along with Napa, and Mendocino)
8. Metaxa
9. Birbet (Had it once, have never found it again. Delightful.)
10. Arneis
11. Barolo


----------



## Chilham

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)
6. Cognac
7. Sonoma (a California county well known for wine, along with Napa, and Mendocino)
8. Metaxa
9. Birbet (Had it once, have never found it again. Delightful.)
10. Arneis
11. Barolo
12. Morgon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 46: Wine: in six letters

1. Merlot
2. Shiraz
3. Claret
4. Grappa
5. Turley (my fav zin)
6. Cognac
7. Sonoma (a California county well known for wine, along with Napa, and Mendocino)
8. Metaxa
9. Birbet (Had it once, have never found it again. Delightful.)
10. Arneis
11. Barolo
12. Morgon 
13. Muscat


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport. 

1. Dara Torres - swimmer


----------



## pianozach

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast


----------



## Taggart

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer 
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating 
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner
8. Jackie Joyner-Kersee -track and field (triple six!)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner
8. Jackie Joyner-Kersee -track and field (triple six!) 
9. Marianne Timmer - Speed skating


----------



## starcat

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skat


ing
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner
8. Jackie Joyner-Kersee -track and field (triple six!)
9. Marianne Timmer - Speed skating
10. Hayley Turner - horse racing


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner
8. Jackie Joyner-Kersee -track and field (triple six!)
9. Marianne Timmer - Speed skating
10. Hayley Turner - horse racing
11. Ann Meyers - Basketball


----------



## starcat

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner
8. Jackie Joyner-Kersee -track and field (triple six!)
9. Marianne Timmer - Speed skating
10. Hayley Turner - horse racing
11. Ann Meyers - Basketball
12. Nat Sciver - Cricket


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner
8. Jackie Joyner-Kersee -track and field (triple six!)
9. Marianne Timmer - Speed skating
10. Hayley Turner - horse racing
11. Ann Meyers - Basketball
12. Nat Sciver - Cricket
13. Kevin Keegan - Football


----------



## Art Rock

I did not know Kevin nowadays identifies as female.............


----------



## Ingélou

Agreed - Kevin Keegan is disqualified. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme 47: Six-letter Surnames of Famous Sportswomen - please also post their sport.

1. Dara Torres - swimmer
2. Olga Korbut - gymnast
3. Mary-Lou Retton - gymnast
4. Dawn Fraser - swimmer
5. Miho Takagi - Speed skating
6. Kelly Holmes - Runner
7.Nelli Cooman -Runner
8. Jackie Joyner-Kersee -track and field (triple six!)
9. Marianne Timmer - Speed skating
10. Hayley Turner - horse racing
11. Ann Meyers - Basketball
12. Nat Sciver - Cricket
13. Marina Mazina - Fencing

Please, someone else do the next theme. Thank you. 🌺


----------



## Chat Noir

This is not true! He's still Kevin Keegan, and was when he was a footballer.


----------



## Chat Noir

However if it means I don't have to come up with a theme, I accept.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom


----------



## starcat

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie (Adam Faith)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5 Hi-de-hi


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi 
6. Poirot


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi 
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas


----------



## starcat

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas
8. Cannon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas
8. Cannon 
9. Dallas


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas
8. Cannon
9. Dallas
9. Batman


----------



## prlj

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas
8. Cannon
9. Dallas
9. Batman
10. Hee Haw


----------



## Ingélou

Chat Noir said:


> This is not true! He's still Kevin Keegan, and was when he was a footballer.


Kevin Keegan is a footballer but Kevin Keegan is not a 'sportswoman' but a sports*man*. Did you simply misread the theme description?


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas
8. Cannon
9. Dallas
9. Batman
10. Hee Haw 
11. Bronco


----------



## Taggart

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas
8. Cannon
9. Dallas
9. Batman
10. Hee Haw 
11. Bronco 
12. Cheers


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 48: TV series (six letters! "The xxxxxx" is allowed)

1. Bottom
2. Minder
3. Budgie
4. Lassie
5. Hi-de-hi
6. Poirot
7. Tiswas
8. Cannon
9. Dallas
9. Batman
10. Hee Haw 
11. Bronco 
12. Cheers 
13. The Office

This subject was mine, anyone can start a new one.


----------



## prlj

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid


----------



## Chat Noir

Ingélou said:


> Kevin Keegan is a footballer but Kevin Keegan is not a 'sportswoman' but a sports*man*. Did you simply misread the theme description?


I certainly did!


----------



## Art Rock

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid 
2. Levity


----------



## Ingélou

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity 
3. Luxury


----------



## Taggart

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity 
3. Luxury 
4. Lackey


----------



## Chat Noir

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity 
3. Luxury 
4. Lackey
5. Loofah


----------



## SanAntone

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity
3. Luxury
4. Lackey
5. Loofah
6. Leader


----------



## Art Rock

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity 
3. Luxury 
4. Lackey
5. Loofah 
6. Leader 
7. Lodger


----------



## prlj

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity 
3. Luxury 
4. Lackey
5. Loofah 
6. Leader 
7. Lodger
8. Lariat


----------



## SanAntone

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity
3. Luxury
4. Lackey
5. Loofah
6. Leader
7. Lodger
8. Lariat
9. Lesson


----------



## Manxfeeder

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity
3. Luxury
4. Lackey
5. Loofah
6. Leader
7. Lodger
8. Lariat
9. Lesson
9. Linnet


----------



## prlj

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity
3. Luxury
4. Lackey
5. Loofah
6. Leader
7. Lodger
8. Lariat
9. Lesson
9. Linnet
10. Laddie


----------



## Art Rock

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity
3. Luxury
4. Lackey
5. Loofah
6. Leader
7. Lodger
8. Lariat
9. Lesson
9. Linnet
10. Laddie 
11. Legacy


----------



## Chat Noir

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity
3. Luxury
4. Lackey
5. Loofah
6. Leader
7. Lodger
8. Lariat
9. Lesson
9. Linnet
10. Laddie
11. Legacy
12. Lintel


----------



## Bwv 1080

49. Nouns that start with "L"

1. Liquid
2. Levity
3. Luxury
4. Lackey
5. Loofah
6. Leader
7. Lodger
8. Lariat
9. Lesson
9. Linnet
10. Laddie
11. Legacy
12. Lintel 
13. Lentil

50. Metal Bands
1. Mayhem


----------



## prlj

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum


----------



## Chat Noir

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)


----------



## starcat

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken


----------



## Chat Noir

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)


----------



## SanAntone

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X


----------



## Rogerx

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X
7.Slayer


----------



## pianozach

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X
7. Slayer
8. Exodus


----------



## Art Rock

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X
7. Slayer
8. Exodus 
9. Ayreon


----------



## prlj

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X
7. Slayer
8. Exodus 
9. Ayreon
10. (Twisted) Sister


----------



## Art Rock

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X
7. Slayer
8. Exodus 
9. Ayreon
10. (Twisted) Sister 
11. Voivod


----------



## starcat

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X
7. Slayer
8. Exodus
9. Ayreon
10. (Twisted) Sister
11. Voivod
12. Krokus


----------



## Ingélou

50. Metal Bands

1. Mayhem
2. Burzum
3. Maiden (Iron)
4. Dokken
5. Priest (Judas)
6. King's X
7. Slayer
8. Exodus
9. Ayreon
10. (Twisted) Sister
11. Voivod
12. Krokus 
13. Accept


----------



## Ingélou

51. Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.


----------



## Taggart

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium


----------



## Ingélou

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium 
3. Cerium


----------



## Art Rock

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium 
4. Erbium


----------



## Highwayman

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium 
5. Cobalt


----------



## Art Rock

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt 
6. Osmium


----------



## prlj

Not chemical. My bad. Ignore


----------



## Ingélou

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt
6. Osmium 
7. Indium


----------



## Rogerx

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt
6. Osmium
7. Indium
8.Helium


----------



## Art Rock

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt
6. Osmium
7. Indium 
8. Helium
9. Barium


----------



## SanAntone

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt
6. Osmium
7. Indium
8. Helium
9. Barium
10. Carbon


----------



## Ingélou

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt
6. Osmium
7. Indium
8. Helium
9. Barium
10. Carbon 
11. Radium


----------



## Art Rock

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt
6. Osmium
7. Indium
8. Helium
9. Barium
10. Carbon
11. Radium 
12. Oxygen


----------



## starcat

51 Chemical Elements - six letters please.

1. Sulfur - yes, it's spelt like this now.
2. Curium
3. Cerium
4. Erbium
5. Cobalt
6. Osmium
7. Indium
8. Helium
9. Barium
10. Carbon
11. Radium
12. Oxygen
13. Iodine


----------



## starcat

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder


----------



## Art Rock

eme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder 
2. Steven Wilson


----------



## Rogerx

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley


----------



## starcat

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne 
5. Gene Pitney 🌟


----------



## starcat

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Chilham

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper
7. John Martyn


----------



## Taggart

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper
7. John Martyn
8. Kenny Rogers


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper 
7.John Martyn 
8. Kenny Rogers
9. John Lennon


----------



## Chilham

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper 
7.John Martyn 
8. Kenny Rogers
9. John Lennon
10. Ry Cooder


----------



## Taggart

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper 
7.John Martyn 
8. Kenny Rogers
9. John Lennon
10. Ry Cooder 
11. Dolly Parton


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper
7.John Martyn
8. Kenny Rogers
9. John Lennon
10. Ry Cooder
11. Dolly Parton 
12. Mary Hopkin


----------



## Chilham

Theme 52: Solo artists (six letter surnames)

1. Stevie Wonder
2. Steven Wilson
3. Don Henley
4. Jackson Browne
5. Gene Pitney 🌟
6. Cyndi Lauper
7.John Martyn
8. Kenny Rogers
9. John Lennon
10. Ry Cooder
11. Dolly Parton 
12. Mary Hopkin
13. Don McLean


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
4. Andy Murray


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray 
6. Boris Becker


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray 
6. Boris Becker
7. David Wilkie


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray 
6. Boris Becker
7. David Wilkie
8. Michael Jordan


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps 
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray 
6. Boris Becker
7. David Wilkie
8. Michael Jordan
9. Geraint Thomas


----------



## Ingélou

1. Michael Phelps
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray
6. Boris Becker
7. David Wilkie
8. Michael Jordan
9. Geraint Thomas 
10. Matt Biondi


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray
6. Boris Becker
7. David Wilkie
8. Michael Jordan
9. Geraint Thomas 
10. Matt Biondi
11. Mary Peters


----------



## starcat

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray
6. Boris Becker
7. David Wilkie
8. Michael Jordan
9. Geraint Thomas
10. Matt Biondi
11. Mary Peters
12. Anthony Joshua


----------



## Chilham

Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists (six letter surnames)

1. Michael Phelps
2. Sven Kramer
3. Anne Packer
4. Bruce Jenner
5. Andy Murray
6. Boris Becker
7. David Wilkie
8. Michael Jordan
9. Geraint Thomas
10. Matt Biondi
11. Mary Peters
12. Anthony Joshua
13. Pietro Mennea


----------



## Chilham

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic
2. Jicama


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic
2. Jicama
3. Tomato


----------



## starcat

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic
2. Jicama
3. Tomato
4. Banana


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic
2. Jicama
3. Tomato
4. Banana
5. Potato


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊
7. Pepper (bell)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊
7. Pepper (bell)
8. Carrot


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊
7. Pepper 🫑 
8. Carrot 🥕 
9. Cherry 🍒


----------



## starcat

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊
7. Pepper 🫑
8. Carrot 🥕
9. Cherry 🍒
10. Celery


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊
7. Pepper 🫑
8. Carrot 🥕
9. Cherry 🍒
10. Celery
11. Turnip


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊
7. Pepper 🫑
8. Carrot 🥕
9. Cherry 🍒
10. Celery
11. Turnip 
12. Endive


----------



## pianozach

Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables (six letter names)

1. Garlic 🧄
2. Jicama
3. Tomato 🍅
4. Banana 🍌
5. Potato 🥔
6. Orange 🍊
7. Pepper 🫑
8. Carrot 🥕
9. Cherry 🍒
10. Celery
11. Turnip
12. Endive
13. Radish


----------



## pianozach

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper


----------



## pianozach

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash 
5. Lemons


----------



## Chilham

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash 
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle 
7. Zinnia (Isabellina)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle 
7. Zinnia (Isabellina) 
8. Canary


----------



## prlj

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle 
7. Zinnia (Isabellina) 
8. Canary
9. DG Logo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle 
7. Zinnia (Isabellina) 
8. Canary
9. DG Logo 
10. Tulips


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle
7. Zinnia (Isabellina)
8. Canary
9. DG Logo 
10. Tulips
11. Jasper


----------



## starcat

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle
7. Zinnia (Isabellina)
8. Canary
9. DG Logo
10. Tulips
11. Jasper
12. Crocus


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 55: Things that are Yellow (six letter names)

1. Banana
2. Melons
3. Pepper
4. Squash
5. Lemons
6. (Colorado) Beetle
7. Zinnia (Isabellina)
8. Canary
9. DG Logo
10. Tulips
11. Jasper
12. Crocus
13. Coward


----------



## Ingélou

It's now two hours since SanAntone completed the thread, and as s/he hasn't ventured to pick a new theme, and has previously allowed others to do so, I shall have a go now. Hope that's okay.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)

Not sure of that counts as a surname though.


----------



## Ingélou

Art Rock said:


> Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.
> 
> 1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
> 2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
> 
> Not sure of that counts as a surname though.


If the fictional character has just one name, it counts. Thank you - Taggart's a great Tolkien fan.


----------



## Taggart

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings) 
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings) 
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles) 
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings) 
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles) 
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (_The Comedians,_ Graham Greene)


----------



## starcat

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (_The Comedians,_ Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (_The Comedians,_ Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe) 
7. Anne Elliot - Persuasion (another Jane Austen - I'm a Janeite! )


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (_The Comedians,_ Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe) 
7. Anne Elliot - Persuasion (another Jane Austen - I'm a Janeite! )
8. Guy Montag (Fahrenheit 451)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (The Comedians, Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe)
7. Anne Elliot - Persuasion (another Jane Austen - I'm a Janeite! )
8. Guy Montag (Fahrenheit 451)
9.Hercule Poirot ( Detective Agatha Christie )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (_The Comedians,_ Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe)
7. Anne Elliot - Persuasion (another Jane Austen - I'm a Janeite! )
8. Guy Montag (Fahrenheit 451)
9. Hercule Poirot ( Detective Agatha Christie ) 
10. Jane Marple (Various Agatha Christie novels)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (_The Comedians,_ Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe)
7. Anne Elliot - Persuasion (another Jane Austen - I'm a Janeite! )
8. Guy Montag (Fahrenheit 451)
9. Hercule Poirot ( Detective Agatha Christie ) 
10. Jane Marple (Various Agatha Christie novels)
11. Dorotha Brooke (Middlemarch)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (_The Comedians,_ Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe)
7. Anne Elliot - Persuasion (another Jane Austen - I'm a Janeite! )
8. Guy Montag (Fahrenheit 451)
9. Hercule Poirot ( Detective Agatha Christie ) 
10. Jane Marple (Various Agatha Christie novels)
11. Dorotha Brooke (Middlemarch) 
12. Dr Watson (Study in Scarlet)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 56 - fictional characters with six-letter surnames (or six-letter single names). Please include the literary source.

1. Elizabeth Bennet - Pride & Prejudice (Jane Austen)
2. Gollum (Lord of the Rings)
3. Sherlock Holmes (Hound of the Baskervilles)
4. Hari Seldon (Foundation Trilogy)
5. Dr Magiot (The Comedians, Graham Greene)
6. Robinson Crusoe (Daniel Defoe)
7. Anne Elliot - Persuasion (another Jane Austen - I'm a Janeite! )
8. Guy Montag (Fahrenheit 451)
9. Hercule Poirot ( Detective Agatha Christie )
10. Jane Marple (Various Agatha Christie novels)
11. Dorotha Brooke (Middlemarch)
12. Dr Watson (Study in Scarlet)
13. Augustus McCrae (Lonesome Dove)

Pass.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker 
2. Boeing


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker 
2. Boeing 
3. Vought


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker 
2. Boeing 
3. Vought
4. Fokker


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker 
5. Airbus


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker 
5. Airbus 
6. Fairey


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker 
5. Airbus 
6. Fairey
7. Cessna


----------



## Chilham

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker 
5. Airbus 
6. Fairey
7. Cessna
8. Sukhoi


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker 
5. Airbus 
6. Fairey
7. Cessna
8. Sukhoi
9. Wright


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker
5. Airbus
6. Fairey
7. Cessna
8. Sukhoi
9. Wright 
10. Safran


----------



## starcat

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker
5. Airbus
6. Fairey
7. Cessna
8. Sukhoi
9. Wright
10. Safran
11. Bailey


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker
5. Airbus
6. Fairey
7. Cessna
8. Sukhoi
9. Wright
10. Safran
11. Bailey 
12. Hongdu


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers (again, six letters)

1. Hawker
2. Boeing
3. Vought
4. Fokker
5. Airbus
6. Fairey
7. Cessna
8. Sukhoi
9. Wright
10. Safran
11. Bailey
12. Hongdu 
13. Beriev


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly


----------



## Taggart

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly


----------



## starcat

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily
7. Verily


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily
7. Verily
8. Chilly


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily
7. Verily
8. Chilly
9. Homily


----------



## pianozach

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily
7. Verily
8. Chilly
9. Homily
10. Frilly


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily
7. Verily
8. Chilly
9. Homily
10. Frilly 
11.Damply


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily
7. Verily
8. Chilly
9. Homily
10. Frilly 
11. Damply 
12. Rudely


----------



## Taggart

Theme 58 - Six-letter words ending in -ly: they don't need to be adverbs - any part of speech will do.

1. Raguly
2. Family
3. Unduly
4. Unruly
5. Smelly
6. Sicily
7. Verily
8. Chilly
9. Homily
10. Frilly 
11. Damply 
12. Rudely 
13. Supply


----------



## Taggart

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names) 

1. Gaelic


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic 
2. Telugu


----------



## Chilham

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic 
2. Telugu
3. German


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic 
2. Telugu 
3. German 
4. Polish


----------



## Chilham

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic 
2. Telugu 
3. German 
4. Polish
5. Arabic


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic 
6. Pashtu


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic
6. Pashtu 
7.French


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic
6. Pashtu 
7. French 
8. Slovak


----------



## Chilham

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic
6. Pashtu 
7. French 
8. Slovak
9. Korean


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic
6. Pashtu
7. French
8. Slovak
9. Korean
10. Berber


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic
6. Pashtu
7. French
8. Slovak
9. Korean
10. Berber 
11. Hebrew


----------



## Taggart

heme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic
6. Pashtu
7. French
8. Slovak
9. Korean
10. Berber
11. Hebrew
12. Danish


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 59: Languages of the world. (six letter names)

1. Gaelic
2. Telugu
3. German
4. Polish
5. Arabic
6. Pashtu
7. French
8. Slovak
9. Korean
10. Berber
11. Hebrew
12. Danish 
13. Basque


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench


----------



## prlj

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche 
3. Quince


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz 
5. Quasar


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar 
6. Quinoa


----------



## Taggart

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar 
6. Quinoa 
7. Quaker


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar
6. Quinoa
7. Quaker
8. Quirky


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar
6. Quinoa
7. Quaker
8. Quirky
9. Quebec


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar
6. Quinoa
7. Quaker
8. Quirky
9. Quebec 
10. Quorum


----------



## Taggart

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar
6. Quinoa
7. Quaker
8. Quirky
9. Quebec
10. Quorum
11.Quaich


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar
6. Quinoa
7. Quaker
8. Quirky
9. Quebec
10. Quorum
11.Quaich
12. Quarry


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q (six letters obviously)

1. Quench
2. Quiche
3. Quince
4. Quartz
5. Quasar
6. Quinoa
7. Quaker
8. Quirky
9. Quebec
10. Quorum
11.Quaich
12. Quarry 
13. Quaint

Someone else can pick the next subject, as this was mine.


----------



## prlj

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)


----------



## starcat

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston 
4. Elephant & Castle


----------



## starcat

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway (our stop when we first got married!  )


----------



## prlj

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway
7. Canary Wharf


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway
7. Canary Wharf 
8. Debden


----------



## starcat

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway
7. Canary Wharf
8. Debden
9. Warren Street


----------



## Chilham

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway
7. Canary Wharf
8. Debden
9. Warren Street
9. Canada Water


----------



## starcat

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway
7. Canary Wharf
8. Debden
9. Warren Street
10. Canada Water
11. Putney Bridge


----------



## Chilham

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway
7. Canary Wharf
8. Debden
9. Warren Street
10. Canada Water
11. Putney Bridge
12. Temple


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 61: London Tube Stops with six letters (in any word) 🚉

1. Camden Town
2. Covent Garden (both words!)
3. Euston
4. Elephant & Castle
5. Crouch End
6. Ealing Broadway
7. Canary Wharf
8. Debden
9. Warren Street
11. Putney Bridge
12. Temple
13. Marble Arch


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column 
2. Eiffel Tower


----------



## Taggart

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza 
4. Sydney Opera House


----------



## Chilham

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza 
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza 
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza 
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building 
7. Hoover Dam


----------



## Chilham

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza 
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building 
7. Hoover Dam
8. Cleopatra's Needle


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building
7. Hoover Dam
8. Cleopatra's Needle
9. Hagia Sophia


----------



## starcat

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building
7. Hoover Dam
8. Cleopatra's Needle
9. Hagia Sophia
10. Louvre Museum


----------



## Chilham

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building
7. Hoover Dam
8. Cleopatra's Needle
9. Hagia Sophia
10. Louvre Museum
11. Tate Modern


----------



## prlj

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building
7. Hoover Dam
8. Cleopatra's Needle
9. Hagia Sophia
10. Louvre Museum
11. Tate Modern
12. Tower Bridge


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 62: Monuments from around the world. Six letters, in any one word if it is composed of more than one.

1. Nelson's column
2. Eiffel Tower
3' Great Sphinx of Giza
4. Sydney Opera House
5. Christ the Redeemer
6. Empire State Building
7. Hoover Dam
8. Cleopatra's Needle
9. Hagia Sophia
10. Louvre Museum
11. Tate Modern
12. Tower Bridge
13. Marble Arch


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar


----------



## Taggart

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus 
3. Delete


----------



## Taggart

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana


----------



## prlj

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder 
7. Cocoon


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder
7. Cocoon
8. Cheese


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder
7. Cocoon
8. Cheese 
9. Syzygy


----------



## Chilham

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder
7. Cocoon
8. Cheese 
9. Syzygy
10. Sleeze


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder
7. Cocoon
8. Cheese
9. Syzygy
10. Sleeze
11. Voodoo


----------



## Chilham

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder
7. Cocoon
8. Cheese
9. Syzygy
10. Sleeze
11. Voodoo
12. Canada


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 63: Six-letter words which contain the same vowel used three times.

1. Bazaar
2.Urubus
3. Delete
4. Bikini
5. Banana
6. Feeder
7. Cocoon
8. Cheese
9. Syzygy
10. Sleeze
11. Voodoo
12. Canada
13. Cabana

These 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones


----------



## starcat

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait


----------



## Taggart

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe


----------



## prlj

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe 
4. Garth Brooks 
5. Johnny Cash


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash 
6. Larry Sparks


----------



## Taggart

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash 
6. Larry Sparks 
7. Doc Watson


----------



## Chilham

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash 
6. Larry Sparks 
7. Doc Watson
8. Shania Twain


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash
6. Larry Sparks
7. Doc Watson
8. Shania Twain 
9. Dolly Parton


----------



## starcat

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash
6. Larry Sparks
7. Doc Watson
8. Shania Twain
9. Dolly Parton
10. Randy Travis


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash
6. Larry Sparks
7. Doc Watson
8. Shania Twain
9. Dolly Parton
10. Randy Travis 
11. Jimmy Reeves


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash
6. Larry Sparks
7. Doc Watson
8. Shania Twain
9. Dolly Parton
10. Randy Travis
11. Jimmy Reeves 
12. Mason Ramsey


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 64: Country artists with a six letter name, either first or last.

1. George Jones
2. George Strait
3. Bill Monroe
4. Garth Brooks
5. Johnny Cash
6. Larry Sparks
7. Doc Watson
8. Shania Twain
9. Dolly Parton
10. Randy Travis
11. Jimmy Reeves
12. Mason Ramsey 
13. Willie Nelson


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English. 

1. a tempo


----------



## Taggart

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English. 

1. a tempo 
2. legato


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English. 

1. a tempo 
2. legato
3. Tenuto


----------



## prlj

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English. 

1. a tempo 
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English. 

1. a tempo 
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio 
5. Attaca


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio 
5. Attaca
6. rubato


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio
5. Attaca
6. rubato 
7. subito


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio
5. Attaca
6. rubato
7. subito 
8. Simile


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio
5. Attaca
6. rubato
7. subito
8. Simile 
9. oppure


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio
5. Attaca
6. rubato
7. subito
8. Simile 
9. oppure 
10. Arioso


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio
5. Attaca
6. rubato
7. subito
8. Simile
9. oppure
10. Arioso
11. giusto


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio
5. Attaca
6. rubato
7. subito
8. Simile
9. oppure
10. Arioso
11. giusto
12. presto


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.

1. a tempo
2. legato
3. Tenuto
4. adagio
5. Attaca - attacca has two instances of 'c'!
6. rubato
7. subito
8. Simile
9. oppure
10. Arioso
11. giusto
12. presto
13. Ottava


----------



## Ingélou

Chat Noir said:


> Theme 65: six-letter Italian musical terms (instructions or types of musical piece) which are used in English.
> 
> 1. a tempo
> 2. legato
> 3. Tenuto
> 4. adagio
> *5. Attaca - attacca has two instances of 'c'!*
> 6. rubato
> 7. subito
> 8. Simile
> 9. oppure
> 10. Arioso
> 11. giusto
> 12. presto
> 13. Ottava


Attaca with one c is listed by Wiki as an alternative, though. 

Looking forward to your next theme. xx


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater


----------



## Chilham

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿 
4. Rocker


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker 
5. Cleave


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves


----------



## starcat

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves
7. Spring


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves
7. Spring 
8. Boxers


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves
7. Spring
8. Boxers
9. Letter


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves
7. Spring
8. Boxers
9. Letter
10. Minute


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves
7. Spring
8. Boxers
9. Letter
10. Minute
11. Fringe


----------



## Chilham

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves
7. Spring
8. Boxers
9. Letter
10. Minute
11. Fringe
12. Shorts


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 66: six-letter words with two (or more) meanings:

1. Polish
2. Beater
3. Pissed 🍺 👿
4. Rocker
5. Cleave
6. Leaves
7. Spring
8. Boxers
9. Letter
10. Minute
11. Fringe
12. Shorts 
13. Marker


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer 
2. Patton


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton 
3. John Graham


----------



## Taggart

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar 
5. Gordon of Khartoum


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan


----------



## Chilham

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan
7. Bomber Harris


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan
7. Bomber Harris
8. Pétain


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan
7. Bomber Harris
8. Pétain 
9. Cao Cao


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan
7. Bomber Harris
8. Pétain 
9. Cao Cao
10. Rommel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan
7. Bomber Harris
8. Pétain 
9. Cao Cao
10. Rommel 
11. Zhukov


----------



## Bwv 1080

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan
7. Bomber Harris
8. Pétain
9. Cao Cao
10. Rommel
11. Zhukov
12. Lannes


----------



## Taggart

Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers with six letters

1. Custer
2. Patton
3. John Graham
4. Julius Caesar
5. Gordon of Khartoum
6. John Hunt Morgan
7. Bomber Harris
8. Pétain
9. Cao Cao
10. Rommel
11. Zhukov
12. Lannes 
13, Attila


----------



## Taggart

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr 
2. Zodiac


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr 
2. Zodiac 
3. Zygote


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia


----------



## starcat

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie
7. Zimmer (do they have to be English?)


----------



## prlj

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie
7. Zimmer 
8. Zaftig


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie
7. Zimmer
8. Zaftig
9. Zealot


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie
7. Zimmer
8. Zaftig
9. Zealot 
10. Zagreb


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie
7. Zimmer
8. Zaftig
9. Zealot
10. Zagreb
11.Zipped


----------



## pianozach

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie
7. Zimmer
8. Zaftig
9. Zealot
10. Zagreb
11. Zipped
12. Zamfir


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 68: Six letter words beginning with Z

1. Zephyr
2. Zodiac
3. Zygote
4. Zounds
5. Zambia
6. Zombie
7. Zimmer
8. Zaftig
9. Zealot
10. Zagreb
11. Zipped
12. Zamfir 
13. Zither


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis


----------



## prlj

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Hamlet


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Hamlet
7. Sadist


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board -
Sorry, but 'Hamlet' doesn't really fit the theme: that's because the English word 'hamlet', meaning a small village, comes from the Old French _hamelet_, diminutive of _hamel_ (cf modern French _hameau_) from Germanic root words similar to modern English 'home'.
There is no connection with the Shakespearean character.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Sadist
7. Trilby


----------



## Taggart

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Sadist
7. Trilby
8. Diesel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Sadist
7. Trilby
8. Diesel 
9. Raglan Sleeve


----------



## Chat Noir

Ingélou said:


> Sorry, but 'Hamlet' doesn't really fit the theme: that's because the English word 'hamlet', meaning a small village, comes from the Old French _hamelet_, diminutive of _hamel_ (cf modern French _hameau_) from Germanic root words similar to modern English 'home'.
> There is no connection with the Shakespearean character.


I was referring to the use of it for the cigar, I don't think it was taken from the word for the village, more likely from the name. I know the etymology though. I'll try harder next time.


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Sadist
7. Trilby
8. Diesel 
9. Raglan Sleeve
10. Mickey (Finn)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Sadist
7. Trilby
8. Diesel
9. Raglan Sleeve
10. Mickey (Finn)
11. ampere


----------



## Chilham

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Sadist
7. Trilby
8. Diesel
9. Raglan Sleeve
10. Mickey (Finn)
11. ampere
12. August


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name: single six-letter word or a phrase which contains one word of six letters.

1. Adonis
2. Caesar (Salad & Cardini)
3. Fedora
4. Hoover
5. Dahlia
6. Sadist
7. Trilby
8. Diesel
9. Raglan Sleeve
10. Mickey (Finn)
11. ampere
12. August 
13. Mentor

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Someone else do the next theme, please. 🌺


----------



## Art Rock

Let's try this (not sure if we can get to 13):

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey


----------



## Chilham

Let's try this (not sure if we can get to 13):

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena 
3. Sanday


----------



## Chilham

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena 
3. Sanday
4. Harris


----------



## Taggart

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena 
3. Sanday
4. Harris 
5. Tobago


----------



## Chilham

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena 
3. Sanday
4. Harris 
5. Tobago
6. Caldey


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena
3. Sanday
4. Harris
5. Tobago
6. Caldey 
7. Tahiti


----------



## Taggart

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena
3. Sanday
4. Harris
5. Tobago
6. Caldey
7. Tahiti
8. Patmos


----------



## Chilham

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena
3. Sanday
4. Harris
5. Tobago
6. Caldey 
7. Tahiti
8. Patmos
9. Cayman


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena
3. Sanday
4. Harris
5. Tobago
6. Caldey 
7. Tahiti
8. Patmos
9. Cayman 
10. Sicily


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena
3. Sanday
4. Harris
5. Tobago
6. Caldey 
7. Tahiti
8. Patmos
9. Cayman 
10. Sicily
11. Borneo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena
3. Sanday
4. Harris
5. Tobago
6. Caldey 
7. Tahiti
8. Patmos
9. Cayman 
10. Sicily
11. Borneo 
12. Rottum


----------



## prlj

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Hawaii scratch that, not in itself an island. Saint Helena
3. Sanday
4. Harris
5. Tobago
6. Caldey
7. Tahiti
8. Patmos
9. Cayman
10. Sicily
11. Borneo
12. Rottum
13. Easter

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter) 
2. Saturn 
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter) 
2. Saturn 
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius 
5. Uranus


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius 
5. Uranus 
6. Phobos (moon of Mars)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius
5. Uranus
6. Phobos (moon of Mars) 
7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius
5. Uranus
6. Phobos (moon of Mars) 
7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter) 
8. Triton (moon of Neptune)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius
5. Uranus
6. Phobos (moon of Mars)
7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter)
8. Triton (moon of Neptune)
9. Big Dipper


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius
5. Uranus
6. Phobos (moon of Mars)
7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter)
8. Triton (moon of Neptune)
9. Big Dipper 
10. Tethys (moon of Saturn)


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius
5. Uranus
6. Phobos (moon of Mars)
7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter)
8. Triton (moon of Neptune)
9. Big Dipper 
10. Tethys (moon of Saturn)
11. Meteor


----------



## Chilham

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius
5. Uranus
6. Phobos (moon of Mars)
7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter)
8. Triton (moon of Neptune)
9. Big Dipper
10. Tethys (moon of Saturn)
11. Meteor
12. Kuiper Belt


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Easter


----------



## Hogwash

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Easter
3. Sicily


----------



## Rogerx

#965 · 2 h ago

Theme 70: Islands (six letters obviously)

1. Jersey
2. Easter
3. Sicily
4. Patmos


----------



## Art Rock

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzt.

Theme 70 was finished already yesterday. We are at theme 71:









Baker's Dozen: Six Letter Answers Only


Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters) 1. Europa (moon of Jupiter) 2. Saturn 3. Deimos (moon of Mars) 4. Sirius 5. Uranus 6. Phobos (moon of Mars) 7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter) 8. Triton (moon of Neptune) 9. Big Dipper 10. Tethys (moon of Saturn)




www.talkclassical.com


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space (as long as it has six letters)

1. Europa (moon of Jupiter)
2. Saturn
3. Deimos (moon of Mars)
4. Sirius
5. Uranus
6. Phobos (moon of Mars)
7. Ananke (moon of Jupiter)
8. Triton (moon of Neptune)
9. Big Dipper
10. Tethys (moon of Saturn)
11. Meteor
12. Kuiper Belt 
13. Halley


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target


----------



## Rogerx

Discussion Starter · #969 · 38 m ago

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora


----------



## Chilham

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears 
4. Baobab


----------



## Chilham

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears 
4. Baobab
5. Doused


----------



## starcat

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric


----------



## prlj

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric
7. Critic


----------



## Chilham

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric
7. Critic
8. Giving


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric
7. Critic
8. Giving 
9. Arnica


----------



## starcat

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric
7. Critic
8. Giving
9. Arnica
10. Window


----------



## Taggart

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric
7. Critic
8. Giving
9. Arnica
10. Window
11. Laurel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric
7. Critic
8. Giving
9. Arnica
10. Window
11. Laurel 
12. Museum


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 72: words starting and ending with the same letter (Six letters)

1. Target
2. Aurora
3. Shears
4. Baobab
5. Doused
6. Citric
7. Critic
8. Giving
9. Arnica
10. Window
11. Laurel
12. Museum 
13. Health


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of *time*. 
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment


----------



## Taggart

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of *time*. 
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of *time*.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn 
3. Decade


----------



## Chilham

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of *time*.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn 
3. Decade
4. Winter


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute


----------



## prlj

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately 
7. Sunday


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately
7. Sunday
8. Déjà vu (the feeling that one has lived through the present situation before)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately
7. Sunday
8. Déjà vu (the feeling that one has lived through the present situation before) 
9.Second


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately
7. Sunday
8. Déjà vu (the feeling that one has lived through the present situation before) 
9. Second 
10. Future


----------



## starcat

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately
7. Sunday
8. Déjà vu (the feeling that one has lived through the present situation before)
9. Second
10. Future
11. Clocks


----------



## Chilham

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately
7. Sunday
8. Déjà vu (the feeling that one has lived through the present situation before)
9. Second
10. Future
11. Clocks
12. Rhythm


----------



## Taggart

Theme 73: six-letter words which relate to the concept of time.
(Please add a brief explanation if the relevance isn't obvious to earth-bound spirits such as I am this morning!)

1. Moment
2. Autumn
3. Decade
4. Winter
5. Minute
6. Lately
7. Sunday
8. Déjà vu (the feeling that one has lived through the present situation before)
9. Second
10. Future
11. Clocks
12. Rhythm 
13. Season


----------



## Taggart

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Heckla


----------



## Art Rock

Rogerx said:


> Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only
> 
> 1. Ararat
> 2. Heckla


Nope, spelling is either Hecla or Hekla according to Wiki.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat 
2. Elbrus


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ 
5. Säntis


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis 
6. Slieve Donard


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis
6. Slieve Donard 
7.Makālu


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis
6. Slieve Donard 
7. Makālu 
8. Ortler


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis
6. Slieve Donard
7. Makālu
8. Ortler 
9. Nemrut


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis
6. Slieve Donard
7. Makālu
8. Ortler
9. Nemrut
10. Vinson Massif


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis
6. Slieve Donard
7. Makālu
8. Ortler
9. Nemrut
10. Vinson Massif 
11. Ballon d'Alsace


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis
6. Slieve Donard
7. Makālu
8. Ortler
9. Nemrut
10. Vinson Massif 
11. Ballon d'Alsace
12. Shasta


----------



## Taggart

Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills) - 6 letters only

1. Ararat
2. Elbrus
3. Denali
4. Uludağ
5. Säntis
6. Slieve Donard
7. Makālu
8. Ortler
9. Nemrut
10. Vinson Massif 
11. Ballon d'Alsace
12. Shasta 
13. Carmel

Somebody else can do the next one.


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lottery


----------



## Art Rock

Interesting theme. Would be even better with a six letter word.


----------



## Chat Noir

I just came back to fix it!


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton


----------



## Chilham

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton 
6. Newbie


----------



## starcat

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath
8. Hinder


----------



## starcat

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath
8. Hinder
9. Remain


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath
8. Hinder
9. Remain
10. Nugget


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath
8. Hinder
9. Remain
10. Nugget 
11. Tickle


----------



## Taggart

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath
8. Hinder
9. Remain
10. Nugget
11. Tickle
12. Enough


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath
8. Hinder
9. Remain
10. Nugget
11. Tickle
12. Enough
13. Hacked

I pass.


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board - SanAntone did the 13th word, having cross-posted with Taggart:

Theme 75 - Words which start with the last letter of the preceding word - 6 letters only

1. Lovely
2. Yellow
3. Willow
4. Wanton
5. Newton
6. Newbie
7. Empath
8. Hinder
9. Remain
10. Nugget
11. Tickle
12. Extine
13. Earing X - Hacked





@SanAntone - please start the next theme or pass it on.
Thank you.


----------



## SanAntone

I pass.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only. 

1. Sandal


----------



## Taggart

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only. 

1. Sandal 
2. Blouse


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only. 

1. Sandal 
2. Blouse
3. Jacket


----------



## prlj

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only. 

1. Sandal 
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono


----------



## Chilham

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only. 

1. Sandal 
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini
7. Sarong


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini
7. Sarong
8. Gansey


----------



## Taggart

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini
7. Sarong
8. Gansey
9. Jerkin


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini
7. Sarong
8. Gansey
9. Jerkin
10. Boxers


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini
7. Sarong
8. Gansey
9. Jerkin
10. Boxers
11. Shorts


----------



## PeterKC

Art Rock said:


> This little game is based on the Baker's Dozen series of games introduced by @Ingélou.
> 
> The idea is that we take turns posting theme subject (e.g. movies, composers, pop songs, games, etc), to which players can reply answers meeting that theme. Every answer for the current game should consist of exactly six letters, but they can be distributed over two or more words. Please do not google for answers - unless to confirm what you want to post. Do not post two or more answers in a row - wait until someone else has posted an answer. Please copy the theme title and previous answers from the preceding post and add your own.
> 
> Once we have 13 answers, the player posting the 13th can define the new theme and post the first title for that theme (please include the reminder as shown below).
> 
> I will be keeping a list of themes in this first post. Let's see whether we have sufficient people interested to play this. If not, so be it.
> 
> 
> Theme 1: Movie titles - reminder: six letter answers only.
> 
> 1) Avatar
> 
> ======================================
> 
> List of themes:
> 
> Theme 1: Movie titles
> Theme 2: Automobile models
> Theme 3: Independent countries
> Theme 4: Foods
> Theme 5: Animals
> Theme 6: Pop/rock album titles
> Theme 7: Weather/Meteorological phenomena
> Theme 8: Surnames of famous Writers
> Theme 9: World cities
> Theme 10: Song titles
> Theme 11: Words used to describe shades & colours
> Theme 12: Rivers of the World
> Theme 13: Composers
> Theme 14: Fish and aquatic creatures
> Theme 15: Birds
> Theme 16: Bands/Artists
> Theme 17: Tools/implements
> Theme 18: Musicians/Instrumentalists (any genre of music)
> Theme 19: Actresses' surnames
> Theme 20: Job titles
> Theme 21: Male Actors' surnames
> Theme 22. Conductors
> Theme 23. Flora: flowers, plants, trees
> Theme 24: Moods
> Theme 25: Boys' names used in English speaking countries
> Theme 26: Card Games
> Theme 27: Football Players
> Theme 28: Lead vocalists
> Theme 29: Famous brands
> Theme 30: Race Car Drivers
> Theme 31: Famous painters/artists
> Theme 32: Infamous Criminals
> Theme 33: Tennis players
> Theme 34: Things you might find in a school
> Theme 35: Fabrics
> Theme 36: Violinists (living or dead)
> Theme 37: People in the Bible (first or last name)
> Theme 38: Characters from Shakespeare plays
> Theme 39: Water Transport
> Theme 40: Websites
> Theme 41: Things you might find in a bathroom
> Theme 42: parts / components of musical instrument
> Theme 43: European capital cities
> Theme 44: American States or State Capitals
> Theme 45: Beer
> Theme 46: Wine
> Theme 47: Surnames of Famous Sportswomen
> Theme 48: TV Series
> Theme 49: Nouns that start with "L"
> Theme 50: Metal Bands
> Theme 51: Chemical Elements
> Theme 52: Solo artists
> Theme 53: Olympic Gold Medalists
> Theme 54: Fruit and Vegetables
> Theme 55: Things that are Yellow
> Theme 56: Fictional characters with six-letter surnames
> Theme 57: Airplane manufacturers
> Theme 58: Six-letter words ending in -ly
> Theme 59: Languages
> Theme 60: Words (no plurals) starting with the letter Q
> Theme 61: London Tube Stops
> Theme 62: Monuments from around the world
> Theme 63: Words which contain the same vowel used three times
> Theme 64: Country artists
> Theme 65: Italian musical terms
> Theme 66: Words with two (or more) meanings
> Theme 67: Names of famous generals and soldiers
> Theme 68: Words beginning with Z
> Theme 69: Eponyms - English words which are based on a person's name
> Theme 70: Islands
> Theme 71: Any Heavenly Body in Space
> Theme 72: Words starting and ending with the same letter
> Theme 73: Words which relate to the concept of time
> Theme 74 - Mountains (or hills)


So. this has nothing to do with music. What is the reason here?


----------



## Chat Noir

PeterKC said:


> So. this has nothing to do with music. What is the reason here?


It's the 'off-topic pub'.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini
7. Sarong
8. Gansey
9. Jerkin
10. Boxers
11. Shorts
12. Helmet


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 76 - Things you can wear. Six letters only.

1. Sandal
2. Blouse
3. Jacket
4. Kimono
5. Trilby
6. Bikini
7. Sarong
8. Gansey
9. Jerkin
10. Boxers
11. Shorts
12. Helmet
13. Gloves


----------



## PeterKC

Chat Noir said:


> It's the 'off-topic pub'.





Chat Noir said:


> It's the 'off-topic pub'.



Ahh. ok, sorry.


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell


----------



## Manxfeeder

Post deleted. Too slow on the trigger for No. 76


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. (Did I get what you're doing right?)


----------



## Chat Noir

Sir, you have to solve it and add a new anagram!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3.Raiser. Talent


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster 
5. Rusted. New word, Street


----------



## pianozach

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster 
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit


----------



## Chilham

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster 
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit
7. Anoint. New word, Chaser


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit
7. Anoint. New word, Chaser 
8. Search. New word, Listen


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit
7. Anoint. New word, Chaser
8. Search. New word, Listen
9. Enlist. new word, Airmen


----------



## Taggart

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit
7. Anoint. New word, Chaser
8. Search. New word, Listen
9. Enlist. new word, Airmen
10. Marine - new word Secant


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit
7. Anoint. New word, Chaser
8. Search. New word, Listen
9. Enlist. new word, Airmen
10. Marine - new word Secant 
11. Ascent - new word Coming


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit
7. Anoint. New word, Chaser
8. Search. New word, Listen
9. Enlist. new word, Airmen
10. Marine - new word Secant
11. Ascent - new word Coming
12. Gnomic. New word, Corset


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 77 - Anagram words. Work out the word and add another. Six letters only. (Should a clue be added?)

1. Atwell
2. Wallet. New word, Sierra.
3. Raiser. New word, Talent
4. Latent. New word, Duster
5. Rusted. New word, Street
6. Tester. New word; Annoit
7. Anoint. New word, Chaser
8. Search. New word, Listen
9. Enlist. new word, Airmen
10. Marine - new word Secant
11. Ascent - new word Coming
12. Gnomic. New word, Corset 
13. Sector.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing


----------



## Taggart

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle 
3. Strand


(Roxy Music fans will know)


----------



## prlj

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle 
3. Strand
4. Ballet


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet 
5. Hustle


----------



## starcat

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi


----------



## Taggart

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi 
7. Bouree


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi
7. Bouree 
8. Bolero


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi
7. Bouree
8. Bolero 
9.Rhumba


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. *Morris* dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi
7. Bouree
8. Bolero
9.Rhumba 
10. Canary Dance


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. Morris dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi
7. Bouree
8. Bolero
9. Rhumba
10. Canary Dance
11. Contra Dance


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. Morris dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi
7. Bouree
8. Bolero
9. Rhumba
10. Canary Dance
11. Contra Dance
12.Valeta


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 78: six-letter words associated with dances and dancing; if it's a two-word phrase, then only one of the words needs to have six letters.

1. Morris dancing
2. Branle
3. Strand
4. Ballet
5. Hustle
6. Watusi
7. Bouree
8. Bolero
9. Rhumba
10. Canary Dance
11. Contra Dance
12. Valeta
13. Sashay (a move in American square dancing)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I became no. 13 accidentally by cross-posting with Rogerx.

Please, someone else go next. Thank you. 🌻


----------



## Manxfeeder

Deleted post. Late on the draw again.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx


----------



## pianozach

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. *Kjetil Heggelund*


----------



## Rogerx

#1,075 · a moment ago

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls 
4. Xisten267


----------



## starcat

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer


----------



## Chilham

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost 
7. Kieran


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost
7. Weston


----------



## Chilham

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost
7. Weston
8. Kieran
9. Bkeske


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost
7. Weston
8. Kieran
9. Bkeske 
10. DavidA


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost
7. Weston
8. Kieran
9. Bkeske
10. DavidA 
11. Mowgli


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost
7. Weston
8. Kieran
9. Bkeske
10. DavidA
11. Mowgli 
12.ScottK


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 79: TC members (if more than one word, at least one word should be six letters)

1. Rogerx
2. Kjetil Heggelund
3. mmsbls
4. Xisten267
5. Animal the Drummer
6. Elgar’s Ghost
7. Weston
8. Kieran
9. Bkeske
10. DavidA
11. Mowgli
12.ScottK 
13. ORigel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 80: Things you might take or want on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer


----------



## Chilham

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle 
4. Sunhat


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper


----------



## Chilham

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning
7. Cooler


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning
7. Cooler
8. Frying (pan)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning
7. Cooler
8. Frying (pan) 
9. Candle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning
7. Cooler
8. Frying (pan) 
9. Candle
10. Pillow


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning
7. Cooler
8. Frying (pan)
9. Candle
10. Pillow
11. Stakes (for tent)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning
7. Cooler
8. Frying (pan)
9. Candle
10. Pillow
11. Stakes (for tent) 
12. Tin Opener


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 80: Things you might want or take on a camping trip. Six-letter words - plurals acceptable; if it's a phrase, one of the words should have six letters.

1. Shovel
2. hammer
3. Kettle
4. Sunhat
5. A camper
6. Awning
7. Cooler
8. Frying (pan)
9. Candle
10. Pillow
11. Stakes (for tent) 
12. Tin Opener 
13. (Folding) Chairs


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)


----------



## Doublestring

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine) 
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine) 
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie _Ampère(_unit of electric current)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie _Ampère(_unit of electric current) 
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)


----------



## prlj

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie _Ampère(_unit of electric current) 
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie _Ampère(_unit of electric current) 
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more) 
7. James Crafts (Chemistry, Friedel–Crafts alkylation)


----------



## Chilham

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie _Ampère(_unit of electric current) 
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more) 
7. James Crafts (Chemistry, Friedel–Crafts alkylation)
8. Alan Turing (Mathematics)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie Ampère(unit of electric current)
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more)
7. James Crafts (Chemistry, Friedel–Crafts alkylation)
8. Alan Turing (Mathematics)
9. Charles Darwin ( Theory of Evolution)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie Ampère(unit of electric current)
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more)
7. James Crafts (Chemistry, Friedel–Crafts alkylation)
8. Alan Turing (Mathematics)
9. Charles Darwin ( Theory of Evolution)
10. Johannes Kepler (astronomer, mathematician, astrologer, natural philosopher )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie Ampère(unit of electric current)
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more)
7. James Crafts (Chemistry, Friedel–Crafts alkylation)
8. Alan Turing (Mathematics)
9. Charles Darwin ( Theory of Evolution)
10. Johannes Kepler (astronomer, mathematician, astrologer, natural philosopher ) 
11. John Dalton (chemist and physicist, research of colour blindness)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie Ampère(unit of electric current)
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more)
7. James Crafts (Chemistry, Friedel–Crafts alkylation)
8. Alan Turing (Mathematics)
9. Charles Darwin ( Theory of Evolution)
10. Johannes Kepler (astronomer, mathematician, astrologer, natural philosopher )
11. John Dalton (chemist and physicist, research of colour blindness)
12. Howard Florey (Brought penicillin to the world )


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 81: Surnames of famous scientist and/or inventors (six letters). Please add field of science and/or main invention.

1. Felix Wankel (Wankel engine)
2. Thomas Edison (Phonograph, electric light)
3. George Washington Carver (Agriculture)
4. André-Marie Ampère(unit of electric current)
5. Robert Bunsen (Chemistry, discovered two elements)
6. Isaac Newton (Physics, Mathematics, more)
7. James Crafts (Chemistry, Friedel–Crafts alkylation)
8. Alan Turing (Mathematics)
9. Charles Darwin ( Theory of Evolution)
10. Johannes Kepler (astronomer, mathematician, astrologer, natural philosopher )
11. John Dalton (chemist and physicist, research of colour blindness)
12. Max Planck, Physicist, quantum theory of energy


----------



## Art Rock

Due to the clash the #12 in the post above is actually #13. SanAntone's call for a new theme, or anyone else can jump in instead.


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor


----------



## Rogerx

#1,114 · a moment ago

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson 
3. Randy Newman


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson 
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer


----------



## Chilham

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson 
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger 
7. Don McLean


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger
7. Don McLean
8. Phoebe Snow


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger
7. Don McLean
8. Phoebe Snow
9. Véronique Sanson


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger
7. Don McLean
8. Phoebe Snow
9. Véronique Sanson
10. Gérard Lenorman


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger
7. Don McLean
8. Phoebe Snow
9. Véronique Sanson
10. Gerard Lenorman
11. Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## pianozach

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger
7. Don McLean
8. Phoebe Snow
9. Véronique Sanson
10. Gerard Lenorman
11. Gordon Lightfoot
12. David Crosby


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 82: Singer-songwriters, either name has six letters

1. James Taylor
2. Debbie Gibson
3. Randy Newman
4. Robert Palmer
5. John Martyn (Good choice. This was going to be my next one!)
6. Michel Berger
7. Don McLean
8. Phoebe Snow
9. Véronique Sanson
10. Gerard Lenorman
11. Gordon Lightfoot
12. David Crosby 
13. John Lennon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket


----------



## Taggart

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket 
4. Firkin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin 
5. Punnet


----------



## pianozach

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin 
5. Punnet
6. Fridge


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin 
5. Punnet
6. Fridge 
7. Bucket


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin
5. Punnet
6. Fridge
7. Bucket 
8. Hamper


----------



## Chilham

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin
5. Punnet
6. Fridge
7. Bucket 
8. Hamper
9. Jam Jar


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin
5. Punnet
6. Fridge
7. Bucket
8. Hamper
9. Jam Jar 
10. Duffel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin
5. Punnet
6. Fridge
7. Bucket
8. Hamper
9. Jam Jar 
10. Duffel 
11. Bottle


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin
5. Punnet
6. Fridge
7. Bucket
8. Hamper
9. Jam Jar 
10. Duffel 
11. Bottle
12. Drawer


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 83: Containers - articles that you can store or put things in; six letters.

1. Basket
2. Wallet
3. Pocket
4. Firkin
5. Punnet
6. Fridge
7. Bucket
8. Hamper
9. Jam Jar
10. Duffel
11. Bottle
12. Drawer 
13. Coffer

Please can someone else do the next theme? Thank you.


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble (tombstone)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble (tombstone) 
5. Marvel


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble (tombstone)
5. Marvel
6. Amazed


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble 
5. Marvel
6. Amazed 
7. Gasped


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble 
5. Marvel
6. Amazed 
7. Gasped
8. Wheeze


----------



## Chilham

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble 
5. Marvel
6. Amazed 
7. Gasped
8. Wheeze
9. Sneeze


----------



## pianozach

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble 
5. Marvel
6. Amazed 
7. Gasped
8. Wheeze
9. Sneeze
10. Pepper


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble
5. Marvel
6. Amazed
7. Gasped
8. Wheeze
9. Sneeze
10. Pepper 
11. Mexico


----------



## prlj

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble
5. Marvel
6. Amazed
7. Gasped
8. Wheeze
9. Sneeze
10. Pepper 
11. Mexico
12. Border


----------



## Chilham

Theme 84: Words that are inspired/linked to the previous word; six letters.

1. Jewels (related to 'coffer' above)
2. Beryls
3. Burial
4. Marble
5. Marvel
6. Amazed
7. Gasped
8. Wheeze
9. Sneeze
10. Pepper 
11. Mexico
12. Border
13. Patrol


----------



## Chilham

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida
2. Berman


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4 .Kempff


----------



## Doublestring

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4 .Kempff 
5. Gilels


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4 .Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4 .Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff 
7. Chopin


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 85: Pianists

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4. Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff
7. Chopin
8. Haskil


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 85: Pianists (six letters)

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4. Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff
7. Chopin
8. Haskil
9. Mozart, W.A.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 85: Pianists (six letters)

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4. Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff
7. Chopin
8. Haskil
9. Mozart, W.A. 
10. Dag Achatz


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 85: Pianists (six letters)

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4. Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff
7. Chopin
8. Haskil
9. Mozart, W.A.
10. Dag Achatz
11. Cooper


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 85: Pianists (six letters)

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4. Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff
7. Chopin
8. Haskil
9. Mozart, W.A.
10. Dag Achatz
11. Cooper 
12. Gelber (Bruno Leonardo)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 85: Pianists (six letters)

1. Uchida
2. Berman
3. Cortot
4. Kempff
5. Gilels
6, Schiff
7. Chopin
8. Haskil
9. Mozart, W.A.
10. Dag Achatz
11. Cooper
12. Gelber (Bruno Leonardo)
13. Laredo (Ruth)

Next new theme up for grabs.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger 
2 Armpit


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger 
2 Armpit
3. Kidney


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger 
2 Armpit
3. Kidney 
4. Tongue


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2 Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue 
5. Eyelid


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2 Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid 
6. Elbows


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2 Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid
6. Elbows
7. Pinkie


----------



## prlj

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2. Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid
6. Elbows
7. Pinkie
8. Tonsil


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2. Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid
6. Elbows
7. Pinkie
8. Tonsil 
9. Cheeks


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2. Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid
6. Elbows
7. Pinkie
8. Tonsil 
9. Cheeks
10. Fibula


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2. Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid
6. Elbows
7. Pinkie
8. Tonsil
9. Cheeks
10. Fibula
11. R.e.c.t.u.m


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2. Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid
6. Elbows
7. Pinkie
8. Tonsil
9. Cheeks
10. Fibula
11. R.e.c.t.u.m 
12. Bottom


----------



## Chilham

Theme 86: Body parts - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Finger
2. Armpit
3. Kidney
4. Tongue
5. Eyelid
6. Elbows
7. Pinkie
8. Tonsil
9. Cheeks
10. Fibula
11. R.e.c.t.u.m 
12. Bottom
13. Temple


----------



## Chilham

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle 
2. Iguana


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana 
3. Python


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle 
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle 
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard 
5. Snakes


----------



## Taggart

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes 
6. Caiman


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes
6. Caiman 
7. Agamas


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes
6. Caiman
7. Agamas
8. Geckos


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes
6. Caiman
7. Agamas
8. Geckos
9. Skinks


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes
6. Caiman
7. Agamas
8. Geckos
9. Skinks 
10. (Komodo) Dragon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes
6. Caiman
7. Agamas
8. Geckos
9. Skinks
10. (Komodo) Dragon 
11. Vipers


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes
6. Caiman
7. Agamas
8. Geckos
9. Skinks
10. (Komodo) Dragon
11. Vipers
12. Python


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 87: Reptiles - plural allowed (six letters)

1. Turtle
2. Iguana
3. Python
4. Lizard
5. Snakes
6. Caiman
7. Agamas
8. Geckos
9. Skinks
10. (Komodo) Dragon
11. Vipers
12. Python - _Note: Python's gone already! Substitute needed, please._

Cracking on with the game:
13. Natrix Natrix (grass snake)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words. (No linking with the, and, a etc.)

1. People forget.


----------



## Art Rock

Previous one: 12. Adders


----------



## Taggart

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words. (No linking with the, and, a etc.)

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks. 
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.


----------



## pianozach

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border. 
7. Active senior bikers relish taking scenic routes slowly.


----------



## Taggart

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border.
7. Active senior bikers relish taking scenic routes slowly.
8. Bardic beadle called raving jinxed jockey 'dreamy daemon'.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border.
7. Active senior bikers relish taking scenic routes slowly.
8. Bardic beadle called raving jinxed jockey 'dreamy daemon'. 
9. Lovely Yvette Watson, London ballet dancer, titups amidst nimble lasses.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border.
7. Active senior bikers relish taking scenic routes slowly.
8. Bardic beadle called raving jinxed jockey 'dreamy daemon'. 
9. Lovely Yvette Watson, London ballet dancer, titups amidst nimble lasses.
10. Easily create bright casual design detail adding fourth silver mirror pieces.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border.
7. Active senior bikers relish taking scenic routes slowly.
8. Bardic beadle called raving jinxed jockey 'dreamy daemon'.
9. Lovely Yvette Watson, London ballet dancer, titups amidst nimble lasses.
10. Easily create bright casual design detail adding fourth silver mirror pieces. 
11. 'Rather taxing,' Madame Dupont opined sourly, 'firing subtly clever verbal blasts pronto!'


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border.
7. Active senior bikers relish taking scenic routes slowly.
8. Bardic beadle called raving jinxed jockey 'dreamy daemon'.
9. Lovely Yvette Watson, London ballet dancer, titups amidst nimble lasses.
10. Easily create bright casual design detail adding fourth silver mirror pieces. 
11. 'Rather taxing,' Madame Dupont opined sourly, 'firing subtly clever verbal blasts pronto!' 
12. Sleepy Sylvia thinks "Random number dreams?" seeing digits charge boldly, yellin' "Thirty! Twelve! Ninety! Eleven! Eighty!"


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 88: Make up a complete sentence which uses *only* six-letter words.

1. People forget.
2. Joseph sought asylum.
3. Sheila adores pretty frocks.
4. Daniel leaves Sunday, flying Sabena.
5. Uncles always create nibbly cheesy things.
6. Church couple extend costly hidden fabric border.
7. Active senior bikers relish taking scenic routes slowly.
8. Bardic beadle called raving jinxed jockey 'dreamy daemon'.
9. Lovely Yvette Watson, London ballet dancer, titups amidst nimble lasses.
10. Easily create bright casual design detail adding fourth silver mirror pieces.
11. 'Rather taxing,' Madame Dupont opined sourly, 'firing subtly clever verbal blasts pronto!'
12. Sleepy Sylvia thinks "Random number dreams?" seeing digits charge boldly, yellin' "Thirty! Twelve! Ninety! Eleven! Eighty!"
13. 'Beware,' Father Thomas roared wildly, 'whenas venial dreams absorb mental energy, devils pounce, demons menace - invoke divine prayer!' 

Please - somebody else go next!


----------



## Taggart

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty 
2. Jejune


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty 
2. Jejune
3. Jacket


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin


----------



## Taggart

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey

Re no 4 it is both a name and an archaic form of Jasmine. In future can we avoid proper names and archaisms.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey 
6. Jujube


----------



## starcat

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey
6. Jujube
7. Jinxed


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey
6. Jujube
7. Jinxed
8. Jesuit


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey
6. Jujube
7. Jinxed
8. Jesuit
9. Juicer


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey
6. Jujube
7. Jinxed
8. Jesuit
9. Juicer
10. Jojoba


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey
6. Jujube
7. Jinxed
8. Jesuit
9. Juicer
10. Jojoba
11. Judged


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey
6. Jujube
7. Jinxed
8. Jesuit
9. Juicer
10. Jojoba
11. Judged 
12. Jumper


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 89 - 6 letter words staring with J - single words only, no plurals.

1. Jaunty
2. Jejune
3. Jacket
4. Jasmin
5. Jersey
6. Jujube
7. Jinxed
8. Jesuit
9. Juicer
10. Jojoba
11. Judged
12. Jumper 
13. Jigsaw


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red


----------



## Taggart

Theme 90 - Six-letter words that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan 
3. Fir/kin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan 
3. Fir/kin 
4. Jig/saw


----------



## Chilham

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan 
3. Fir/kin 
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act 
6. Car/pet


----------



## prlj

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act 
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act 
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit 
8. Tar/get


----------



## ansfelden

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act 
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit 
8. Tar/get 
9. post/it


----------



## Art Rock

Bzzzt. post/it is not two three-letter words.


----------



## Ingélou

Agreed: 'postit' doesn't fit because it's not a six letter word (or not without a hyphen) & it doesn't divide into two three-letter words as the theme requires. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit
8. Tar/get
9. Mar/gin


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit
8. Tar/get
9. Mar/gin
10. Any/one


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit
8. Tar/get
9. Mar/gin
10. Any/one 
11. Mar/row


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit
8. Tar/get
9. Mar/gin
10. Any/one
11. Mar/row 
12. Ham/let


----------



## prlj

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit
8. Tar/get
9. Mar/gin
10. Any/one
11. Mar/row
12. Ham/let
13. Any/how

Theme 91. Words that end with LY

1. Seemly


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 90 - Six-letter words so constructed that if you put a line down the middle, you'd get two three-letter words.

1. Bar/red
2. Tar/tan
3. Fir/kin
4. Jig/saw
5. Imp/act
6. Car/pet
7. Pro/fit
8. Tar/get
9. Mar/gin
10. Any/one
11. Mar/row
12. Ham/let
13. Dam/age

Someone else come up with a new theme


----------



## Art Rock

prlj said:


> Theme 91. Words that end with LY
> 
> 1. Seemly


We did that in theme 58.


----------



## prlj

Art Rock said:


> We did that in theme 58.


Ah shoot! Sorry about that!

Someone else pick, please!


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham


----------



## Taggart

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham 
2. Celtic


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic 
3. Crystal Palace


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team) 
5. Sparta (Rotterdam)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
5. Sparta (Rotterdam) 
6. Blackburn Rovers


----------



## Taggart

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
5. Sparta (Rotterdam)
6. Blackburn Rovers
7. Hearts (of Midlothian - Edinburgh)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
5. Sparta (Rotterdam)
6. Blackburn Rovers
7. Hearts (of Midlothian)
8. Dundee United


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
5. Sparta (Rotterdam)
6. Blackburn Rovers
7. Hearts (of Midlothian)
8. Dundee United 
9. Bayern Munich


----------



## starcat

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
5. Sparta (Rotterdam)
6. Blackburn Rovers
7. Hearts (of Midlothian)
8. Dundee United
9. Bayern Munich
10. Leyton Orient


----------



## Manxfeeder

starcat said:


> Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)
> 
> Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.
> 
> 1. Fulham
> 2. Celtic
> 3. Crystal Palace
> 4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
> 5. Sparta (Rotterdam)
> 6. Blackburn Rovers
> 7. Hearts (of Midlothian)
> 8. Dundee United
> 9. Bayern Munich
> 10. Leyton Orient
> 11. US_ Women's _National Soccer Team


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
5. Sparta (Rotterdam)
6. Blackburn Rovers
7. Hearts (of Midlothian)
8. Dundee United
9. Bayern Munich
10. Leyton Orient 
11. US_ Women's _National Soccer Team 
12. West Bromwich Albion


----------



## pianozach

Theme 91: Football clubs (six letters)

Both football (soccer for a small part of the world) and handegg (football for a small part of the world) allowed. At least one word of the name should be six letters.

1. Fulham
2. Celtic
3. Crystal Palace
4. Titans (Tennessee, my home town team)
5. Sparta (Rotterdam)
6. Blackburn Rovers
7. Hearts (of Midlothian)
8. Dundee United
9. Bayern Munich
10. Leyton Orient 
11. US_ Women's _National Soccer Team 
12. West Bromwich Albio
13. Houston *Oilers* (now the Cleveland *Browns*)


----------



## pianozach

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. *Florin*


----------



## Chilham

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel


----------



## Chilham

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler


----------



## prlj

pianozach said:


> 13. Houston *Oilers* (now the Cleveland *Browns*)


Just a side note - the Oilers became the Tennessee *Titans*.

The Browns have always been the Browns.


----------



## Chilham

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler
7. Pounds


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler
7. Pounds
8. Peseta


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler
7. Pounds
8. Peseta 
9. Francs


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler
7. Pounds
8. Peseta 
9. Francs
10. Groats


----------



## prlj

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler
7. Pounds
8. Peseta 
9. Francs
10. Groats
11. Nickel


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler
7. Pounds
8. Peseta 
9. Francs
10. Groats
11. Nickel
12. Rouble


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.

1. Florin
2. Guinea
3. Shekel
4. Forint
5. Dollar 
6. Thaler
7. Pounds
8. Peseta 
9. Francs
10. Groats
11. Nickel
12. Rouble 
13. Forint


----------



## Art Rock

A few more, we'll stop at 100 as usual....

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine


----------



## starcat

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel


----------



## Chat Noir

Forint was mentioned at no.4 and 13. Let's say nothing....


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach


----------



## Ingélou

Chat Noir said:


> Forint was mentioned at no.4 and 13. Let's say nothing....


Love it! Substitute Angels (15th century English coins)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple


----------



## Taggart

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple 
7. Talmud


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple
7. Talmud
8. Tallis


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple
7. Talmud
8. Tallis 
9. Mosque


----------



## Taggart

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple
7. Talmud
8. Tallis 
9. Mosque 
10. Advent


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple
7. Talmud
8. Tallis
9. Mosque
10. Missal


----------



## prlj

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple
7. Talmud
8. Tallis
9. Mosque
10. Missal
11. Homily


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple
7. Talmud
8. Tallis
9. Mosque
10. Missal
11. Homily
12. Scroll


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 93: Religion, anything to do with any religion (six letters)
[Not persons mentioned in the Bible]

1. Shrine
2. Chapel
3. Prayer
4. Taqiya
5. Preach
6. Temple
7. Talmud
8. Tallis
9. Mosque
10. Missal
11. Homily
12. Scroll
13. Sharia


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well).

1. John Milton


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 94: Poets, six lettered surnames of Poets.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho


----------



## pianozach

prlj said:


> Just a side note - the Oilers became the Tennessee *Titans*.
> 
> The Browns have always been the Browns.


Oh, right you are. The *Oilers* became the *Titans*, not the *Browns*.

The *Browns* became the Baltimore *Ravens*. And then the *"new" Browns* happened a few years later.

Got the whole kaboodle mixed up.


----------



## pianozach

Art Rock said:


> Theme 92: Coins, currency, and money. Current or obsolete. Six letters. Plurals allowed.
> 
> 1. Florin
> 2. Guinea
> 3. Shekel
> 4. Forint
> 5. Dollar
> 6. Thaler
> 7. Pounds
> 8. Peseta
> 9. Francs
> 10. Groats
> 11. Nickel
> 12. Rouble
> 13. Forint


LOL. You realize that 4 and 13 are the same?


----------



## Chat Noir

It was noted.


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 94: Poets, six lettered surnames of Poets.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Thomas Stearns Eliot


----------



## SanAntone

Doesn't Eliot only have five letters?


----------



## Highwayman

Eliot had to go I`m afraid.

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George 
7. Pepijn Keppel


----------



## Art Rock

pianozach said:


> LOL. You realize that 4 and 13 are the same?


Obviously not - it was bed time.


----------



## Doublestring

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George
7. Pepijn Keppel 
8. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George 
7. Pepijn Keppel 
8. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Wilhelm Müller


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George
7. Pepijn Keppel
8. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Wilhelm Müller
10. Nicolas Ancion


----------



## pianozach

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George
7. Pepijn Keppel
8. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Wilhelm Müller
10. Nicolas Ancion
11. Robert Pinsky


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George
7. Pepijn Keppel
8. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Wilhelm Müller
10. Nicolas Ancion
11. Robert Pinsky 
12. Godfried Bomans


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 94: Poets, Poets with six lettered surnames (pls include the forename as well). Pen names are also good.

1. John Milton
2. Matsuo Basho
3. Pablo Neruda
4. Gerrit Komrij
5. Dylan Thomas
6. Stefan George
7. Pepijn Keppel
8. Johann Wolfgang von Goethe
9. Wilhelm Müller
10. Nicolas Ancion
11. Robert Pinsky
12. Godfried Bomans 
13. Philip Larkin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture. 

1. Thetis


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture. 

1. Thetis 
2. Hestia


----------



## Chilham

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Mithra He was Persian. Hermes


----------



## Taggart

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo


----------



## Chilham

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis 
6. Pallas Athene


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis 
6. Pallas Athene 
7. Cupido


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis
6. Pallas Athene
7. Cupido
8. Saturn


----------



## Art Rock

Count again.........


----------



## Chilham

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis
6. Pallas Athene
7. Cupido
8. Saturn
9. Hecate (thanks to my wife for that one)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis
6. Pallas Athene
7. Cupido
8. Saturn
9. Hecate (thanks to my wife for that one) 
10. Erebus


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis
6. Pallas Athene
7. Cupido
8. Saturn
9. Hecate (thanks to my wife for that one)
10. Erebus
11. Vulcan


----------



## Chilham

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis
6. Pallas Athene
7. Cupido
8. Saturn
9. Hecate (thanks to my wife for that one)
10. Erebus
11. Vulcan
12. Triton


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 95: Six-letter names (of people/gods) from the ancient Classical Greek & Roman culture.

1. Thetis
2. Hestia
3. Hermes
4. Apollo
5. Adonis
6. Pallas Athene
7. Cupido
8. Saturn
9. Hecate (thanks to my wife for that one)
10. Erebus
11. Vulcan
12. Triton
13. Sappho


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket


----------



## Manxfeeder

...


----------



## prlj

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta


----------



## starcat

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel 
6. Nature


----------



## Chilham

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel 
6. Nature
7. Hiking


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel
6. Nature
7. Hiking 
8. Skiing


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel
6. Nature
7. Hiking
8. Skiing
9. Riding


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel 
6. Nature
7. Hiking
8. Skiing
9. Riding
10. Hotels


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel
6. Nature
7. Hiking
8. Skiing
9. Riding
10. Hotels
11. Motels


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel
6. Nature
7. Hiking
8. Skiing
9. Riding
10. Hotels
11. Motels
12. Camera


----------



## pianozach

eme 96: Six-letter words associated with holidays ('vacations' in U.S. Eng). Alert me if this theme has occurred!

1. Suntan
2. Ticket
3. Cruise
4. Siesta
5. Travel
6. Nature
7. Hiking
8. Skiing
9. Riding
10. Hotels
11. Motels
12. Camera
13. Jet-lag


----------



## pianozach

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors


----------



## prlj

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge 
4. Dental Sticks


----------



## Taggart

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up 
6. Mousse (for setting hair)


----------



## Taggart

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up 
6. Mousse (for setting hair) 
7. Talcum Powder


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up
6. Mousse (for setting hair)
7. Talcum Powder 
8. Nail Polish


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up
6. Mousse (for setting hair)
7. Talcum Powder 
8. Nail Polish
9. Nail Polish Remover


----------



## Taggart

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up
6. Mousse (for setting hair)
7. Talcum Powder
8. Nail Polish
9. Nail Polish Remover
10. Roll on (deodorant)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up
6. Mousse (for setting hair)
7. Talcum Powder
8. Nail Polish
9. Nail Polish Remover
10. Roll on (deodorant)
11. Toilet Water


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up
6. Mousse (for setting hair)
7. Talcum Powder
8. Nail Polish
9. Nail Polish Remover
10. Roll on (deodorant)
11. Toilet Water
12. Loofah


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 97: Toiletries, 6 letters

1. Lotion
2. Razors
3. Sponge
4. Dental Sticks
5. Make up
6. Mousse (for setting hair)
7. Talcum Powder
8. Nail Polish
9. Nail Polish Remover
10. Roll on (deodorant)
11. Toilet Water
12. Loofah 
13. Creams


----------



## Ingélou

(My Bad - I went a theme back instead of forward but have now corrected my entries.) 

Theme *98*: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid


----------



## Chilham

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts. 

1. Torrid
2. Frozen


----------



## Taggart

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy


----------



## Ingélou

Theme *98*: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed


----------



## prlj

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy 
4. Numbed
5. Sultry


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy 
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid
7. Chilly


----------



## starcat

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid
7. Chilly
8. Frosty


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid
7. Chilly
8. Frosty 
9. Molten


----------



## Ingélou

*Sorry - just noticed I got the theme number wrong! *

Theme *98*: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid
7. Chilly
8. Frosty
9. Molten
10. Seethe


----------



## Taggart

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid
7. Chilly
8. Frosty
9. Molten
10. Seethe
11. Ablaze


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid
7. Chilly
8. Frosty
9. Molten
10. Seethe
11. Ablaze
12. Wintry


----------



## Doublestring

Theme 96: Hot & Cold - six-letter words relating to either of these concepts.

1. Torrid
2. Frozen
3. Steamy
4. Numbed
5. Sultry
6. Frigid
7. Chilly
8. Frosty
9. Molten
10. Seethe
11. Ablaze
12. Wintry 
13. Sweaty


----------



## Doublestring

Theme 96: French writers 

1. Balzac


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 96: French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 96: French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust 
3. Sartre


----------



## Chat Noir

Theme 97 (not 96): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 97: French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner) 
5. Cixous


----------



## Manxfeeder

Theme 97 (not 96): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner) 
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 97 (not 96): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France
7. Gaston Leroux


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 97 (not 96): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France
7. Gaston Leroux 
8. Eugène Daumas


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 97 (not 96): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France
7. Gaston Leroux
8. Eugène Daumas
9. André Breton


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 99 (not 97 either): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France
7. Gaston Leroux
8. Eugène Daumas
9. André Breton 
10. Pierre Boulle


----------



## Rogerx

Theme 99 (not 97 either): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France
7. Gaston Leroux
8. Eugène Daumas
9. André Breton
10. Pierre Boulle
11. Jean Michel


----------



## Chilham

Theme 99 (not 97 either): French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France
7. Gaston Leroux
8. Eugène Daumas
9. André Breton
10. Pierre Boulle
11. Jean Michel
12. Catherine Pancol


----------



## Ingélou

Just wanted to apologise for getting the theme number wrong & setting people on the wrong track.

If 100 is to be the last theme (as per usual) will Art Rock be going number 13 now?


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 99: French writers

1. Balzac
2. Proust
3. Sartre
4. Ernaux (Annie, she was this year's Nobel Lit Prize winner)
5. Cixouz
6. Anatole France
7. Gaston Leroux
8. Eugène Daumas
9. André Breton
10. Pierre Boulle
11. Jean Michel
12. Catherine Pancol
13. Fred Vargas


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus


----------



## prlj

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret 
3. Chital


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret 
3. Chital 
4. Jaguar


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar 
5. Iguana


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar 
5. Iguana 
6. Donkey


----------



## Taggart

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar
5. Iguana
6. Donkey
7. Beaver


----------



## starcat

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar
5. Iguana
6. Donkey
7. Beaver
8. Wombat


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar
5. Iguana
6. Donkey
7. Beaver
8. Wombat 
9. Weasel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar
5. Iguana
6. Donkey
7. Beaver
8. Wombat 
9. Weasel 
10. Alpaca


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar
5. Iguana
6. Donkey
7. Beaver
8. Wombat
9. Weasel
10. Alpaca 
11. Marmot


----------



## Taggart

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar
5. Iguana
6. Donkey
7. Beaver
8. Wombat
9. Weasel
10. Alpaca 
11. Marmot 
12. Dugong


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 100. New Chinese Zodiac signs (six letters)

Time to get creative. The twelve Chinese zodiac signs are rat (mouse), Ox (Cow), Tiger, Rabbit (Hare), Dragon, Snake, Horse, Goat (Sheep), Monkey, Rooster (Chicken), Dog, Pig. Let's come up with 13 alternatives - but they should not fall under one of these signs, e.g. not collie (already present as dog) or python (already present as snake). It should also sound good (at least to you). The Year of the Walrus sounds good to me for example. Have fun.

1. Walrus
2. Ferret
3. Chital
4. Jaguar
5. Iguana
6. Donkey
7. Beaver
8. Wombat
9. Weasel
10. Alpaca 
11. Marmot 
12. Dugong 
13. Cougar


And so ends another Baker's Dozen. Thanks for playing everyone!


----------

